# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  wot were u doing b4 coming here??

## urban_angel

I was watching Tv..  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Oh yeh koon si movie ash?

----------


## xeon

office main hoon :s

----------


## Ghazel

in the office :s

----------


## xeon

Still in the Office :s

----------


## Ghazel

me tooooooooo :ye; but soon going home :applaud;

----------


## xeon

Lucky :s

----------


## Ghazel

always. :dj;

----------


## xeon

:frown;

----------


## Ghazel

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

:frown;

----------


## zeeast

Mein Allah ka shuker adda ker rahi ti......
Mujh pe Allah ne bara karem kara ha......
Mein bilkul be deserve nahi kerti ti......
Mein buhaat khush houn aaj  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

MashAllah Zeesooo Allah tumhain is tarah hee khush rakhain Ameen

----------


## Ghazel

good zeest :givefl;

----------


## zebijns

i was sleepin before comin here  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

> MashAllah Zeesooo Allah tumhain is tarah hee khush rakhain Ameen




ohhhhhhh......thank you sooo much xeon bhai........  :Smile:  



@Ghazel.......thanks .......  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> Mein Allah ka shuker adda ker rahi ti......
> Mujh pe Allah ne bara karem kara ha......
> Mein bilkul be deserve nahi kerti ti......
> Mein buhaat khush houn aaj


Aray khush hone ki wajah to batai hi nahin  :Smile:  

Allah (Swt) se dua hai aise hi apna karam tum par banayein rakhein  :Smile:  aur tum hamesha khush raho  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

Mashallah nice zeeast  :Smile: 

aur main tu so rahi thi, and skool ke liye tayar ho rahi thi :@

----------


## Ghazel

office work  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

Office Work :s

----------


## xeon

Office Work :s

----------


## zebijns

was sleepin :sleep; 
 :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

khana kha rahi thi, muhahahah now its weekend :lol;

----------


## zebijns

:Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

Went to starbucks and rented a movie  :Big Grin:  (spanglish)

----------


## Ash

wow k0ol  :Big Grin: 

aur main kuch nahi kar rahi thi :s

----------


## urban_angel

:Big Grin:  Ajj main nay ASH say phone par baat ki :hug1:

----------


## Endurer

so ker utha hoon and still feel like :zzz;

----------


## Kainaat

Pending dramas jo record karwaye the ammi se dekh rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

came back from jogging ,,,feeling fresh :ang9:

----------


## Ash

> Ajj main nay ASH say phone par baat ki :hug1:


haan, per ab tu woh kal ki baat ho gai na  :Big Grin: 

aur main abi so kar utthi hoon :s aur ab pak fone mila rahi hoon :applaud;

----------


## xeon

main tu pehlee dafa Zee Cine Awards daikh raha hoon :s

----------


## Ghazel

lunch kiya

----------


## Endurer

cousin ki shadi thi, wo attend ki or abhi unhien hotel mein chor ker aya hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

CooooooooooooooooKING :biggrin;

----------


## Endurer

what's cooking ? ^o)

----------


## Ash

> main tu pehlee dafa Zee Cine Awards daikh raha hoon :s


hain woh kahan per?  :Embarrassment: 

main bartan dho kar aye hoon :s

----------


## urban_angel

> main tu pehlee dafa Zee Cine Awards daikh raha hoon :s


Main nay bhi dekhay thay, thoray say..They were boring( specially the starting with aftab and that stupid unknown guy.. :frown; 

I was on the phone  :Big Grin:  and watching Family guy  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

abhi cont kiya hai dobara award abhi umar sharif gaya hai :s waqaee boring hote hain awards tu

----------


## Ash

hain? kahan aa rahay hain awards?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Be4 coming here i was.... nahawing :P

----------


## Ash

nahawing kia :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nahawing means showering  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

hahahahah, mujhay idea ho gaya tha, per i m like pooch loon tu ziyada acha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Okey its rait :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Keep smiling :mrgreen: :hug1:

----------


## zeeast

i'm just back from a dinner party.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

just came back from the reception + party (walima).. it was fun

----------


## Ash

skool se chutti karnay ke bahanay sooch rahi thi, :lol; 

per subha subha izzat karwanay se acha hai ke skool hi chali jaoon  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww... :Smile: 

I was cooking dinner

----------


## Ash

i attend a programe called 'every 15 min' its about drunk driving accident..

----------


## zebijns

I was havin dinner  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Yeah same here  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

kuch b nahien

----------


## Fairy

Chalein phir ab kya karahey hein?? :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

abhi dil hey tumhara sun raha hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Good!  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

Kaam kaam kaam

----------


## urban_angel

My home work  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

medicines le raha tha  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

mein lawn mein bheti sitare count ker ra hi ti.......

----------


## xeon

Chatting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

indeed  :Big Grin: 

lunch kar rahi thi :P

----------


## Endurer

mp3z sun raha hoon/tha

----------


## Ash

and i m still in ma freakin class :@

----------


## xeon

Boss kee Daant khaee :s

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Office work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main school thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

Still in office :evil:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

So bad 4 u :P  :Big Grin:  

Iam in library :mrgreen:

----------


## Majid

Well mein tu waise be 14 to 16 Hours office mein he hotha hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ohh...itni deeeer

So sad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zebijns

I was havin Lunch  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i was studing.....

----------


## Kainaat

Intezaar :x

----------


## Majid

Kaana ka rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kaan kha rahay thay  :Embarrassment:  kis ke shamat aye howi thi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

me in gud mood, kuch nahi kar rahi :P

----------


## zebijns

I was sleeping  :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

I m in scool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

nothing really.

----------


## Ash

ghar wapis aye hoon skool se  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

mein soo ker utti houn abhi........

----------


## Majid

Office work

----------


## zeeast

mein ...........eik ring ceremony attened ker rahi houn......
 :Big Grin: 
right now i'm at my friend's place.....

----------


## xeon

So raha tha or aaj uthnai ka bilkul dil nhai ker raha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was at school  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i was reading a book....... 
by Jack D. Ferner.....  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

skool se aye hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## zebijns

I was :sleep;

----------


## xeon

Chicken biryani kha raha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Reading..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was dreaming  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zebijns

Back From Uni  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Office work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Office work at saturday? :duno; 

I was watching TV :mrgreen:

----------


## Kainaat

Studies jaan hi nahin chorti :x

----------


## Majid

> Office work at saturday? :duno; 
> 
> I was watching TV :mrgreen:


Pakistan mein saturday ko be office open hothay hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ooh..Okey  :Big Grin:  

Idhar to school say aur kaam say free hote hain saturday and sunday ko :mrgreen:

----------


## Kainaat

> Ooh..Okey  
> 
> Idhar to school say aur kaam say free hote hain saturday and sunday ko :mrgreen:


Haan hum lucky hain, lekin jo homework karna hota hai  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Hum quaid k farman per amal kar rahay hain ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe  :Big Grin:  

Haan homework to sab ko karna hota hai.... :mrgreen:

----------


## Kainaat

Haan par office walon ko nahin na  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Ye kis ne kaha hai...mujh ko kal Draft final karna hai taka parsoon jhootay k sath discuss kar loon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> Ye kis ne kaha hai...mujh ko kal Draft final karna hai taka parsoon jhootay k sath discuss kar loon


Taka parsoon jhootay k saath discuss kar loon, ab iska kya matlab hai :thinking;

----------


## Fairy

*was Shleeping!*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jhootay?  :Embarrassment:  aap ko jhootay parne hain? :Stick Out Tongue: 
Jhootay yani shoes?

----------


## Kainaat

lagta to kuch aise hi hai :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heheh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Joota = Lawyer (liar) :x

----------


## Kainaat

kahin kisi larki se na par jayein :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aapne to Jhootay likha tha...Joota nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> Aapne to Jhootay likha tha...Joota nahi


Aay ab apni baat change kar di hai, kyounke humein patah chal gaya hai na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Heheh yeah  :biggrin;

----------


## Majid

Miss_sweet key bajaye apna Username Afat key parkala rak dein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Huh? afat ke parkala? :duno;

----------


## Ash

means shaitani kisam ki bachi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha...Okkk :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin: 

so wot were u doing ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

When? now?

----------


## Ash

yup

main tu abi so kar utthi hoon :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab so kar uthi ho aap?  :Embarrassment:  

Main apni cousin say baat kar rahi thi :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

acha

haan na abi tu subha ke 9.30 howay hain

i know jaldi uthi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oooh...  :Big Grin:  

Main to 2 bajhe uthi thi :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

hain?  :Embarrassment: 

itna kaisay so letay hain log :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Log nahin Main :mrgreen: 

Main kal bohat let soi thi...islie der say uthi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ohh acha, late kiyoon soeye thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kionke....Waise hhii  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ok gud  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

No its not gudd.. coz i get so tired when i sleep so late  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww, tu jaldi soya karoo na  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i'm just back from a dinner party......  :Smile: 

it was great fun.....

----------


## Ash

that's gud  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

hmmmmm........
what about you Ash... :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Movie dek rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main abi masjid se wapis aye hoon...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was namaz paring :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

Watching TV

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I knew that  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## Ash

woh kaisay :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kal bhi kaha tha aapne keh aap so rahi ho is waqt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

acha, per abi tu main nastha kar ke aye hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok...idhar to sone ka time howa hai :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

haha, aur yahan uthnay ka  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yeah...  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

bartan dho rahi thi :s

----------


## zeeast

i was playing Bilyard with Grand pa......  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Abhi eik indian film daikee  :Big Grin:  

India key army ney pakistani army ka burkas nikal leya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

wow ko0l zeeast  :Smile: 

filam tu koi dhang ki deekh lia karien app :frown;

----------


## Majid

Mein wo films daiktha hoon jo reality k qareeb hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

had hai  :Big Grin:  yeh tu phir wakaye sahi reality thi

btw app office main hain kia? aur app office main movies deekthay hain  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Majid

tu keya howa...iss waqat tu office mein nahi..leken office mein be kafee films daikee hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

sahi hai paki office hai kuch b ho sakta hai hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

movies aur woo bhi office mein.........

----------


## Ash

haan na deekho tu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Office mein movie dekhna kounsi bari baat hai  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

main tu khana bana ker kha ker or bartan dho ker aa raha hoon :s

----------


## zeeast

.......  :Frown: ......poor xeon bhai...

----------


## Kainaat

> ....... ......poor xeon bhai...


kyoun ^o) 

Kaam karna to achi baat hai, lagay rahein Zeeshan bhai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am in library now :mrgreen:

----------


## Majid

abhi office pahooncha hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main shopping kar rahi thi :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

So raha tha :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

How bad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

lunch kar rahi thi :s

----------


## zeeast

well......as you ppl know that here in 
pakistan ......wedding season is on its boom......
so i have bulk of invetations.....  :Smile: 

let see how much of them 'll get the pleasure of my company....  :Big Grin: ...
i'm just back from a mehndi function..... its kool na...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Wow! :1cool; Sis mein tou kaheen nahin jaa rahii  :Frown:  

n I was sleeping before coming here  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

ohhhh.....comon fairy......its okay......
hum dua karein gein......  :Smile: 

well....sleeping is another pleasure....... have fun with each and every thing you have....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Yeahh!!  :Big Grin: 

 :1cool; Thanx Sis!

----------


## zeeast

you wel come...  :Smile: 
bass duaoun mein yaad raka karein....  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Sure sis :hug1:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## Ash

fone per 58min kisi se baat ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

long distance itnee dair tak :O

----------


## Ghazel

was having cup of coffee :whistle;

----------


## xeon

thanks for reminding me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

bring one more for me :whistle;

----------


## xeon

Come over  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

where  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

Irvine  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

Actually I am in Irvine  :Stick Out Tongue:  I work here.

----------


## Ash

> long distance itnee dair tak :O


kis ne kaha long distance thi :frown;

----------


## xeon

> Actually I am in Irvine  I work here.


Ok I m near to John wayn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

:Embarrassment:  so close.

I work in UCI.

----------


## xeon

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  kia howa?

----------


## xeon

do qadam per shikar tha pehlai pata hota Lion ko UCI main khula chhorh daita :frown;

----------


## Ghazel

do u need admission ,then talk to me  :Stick Out Tongue:  I am a counselor :up; 
and yeah no animals allowed  :Stick Out Tongue:  leave lion outside.

----------


## xeon

main tu UCLA jaoon ga  :Stick Out Tongue:  wahan kee couselor dost hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

mei dushman hoon :frown;

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:  
waisai yahan aik member hai Mahekoo woh UCI main hee hai

----------


## Ghazel

oh really.which dept ?

----------


## xeon

I think Bio Chemistry ya pata nahi

----------


## Ghazel

wow.
she doesn't come here anymore?

----------


## xeon

sometimes I think aatee hai

----------


## Ghazel

acha I will pm her.miloo gee uss seh.nice to hear.some one is here from UcI.

----------


## xeon

yahan maire office main bhi kuch UCI ke graduates hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

they are already graduated.or still there.

----------


## xeon

ho chukai hain job ker rahe hain saath. waisia main admission ke liye kab aaoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

kiya ab Ucla nai ja rahey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

wahan tu aksar jata hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

:Big Grin:  now freshmen are coming in september.when did you graduated from high school?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

last year hai na abhi u know I am only 17  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Kya kuch hi deer mein 17 se 29 ho gaye :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam at school :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

Namaz perhee

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main school say aai hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

main nashta bana ker aya hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

WOOW  :Embarrassment:  Aaj kal ke larke nashta bhi banane lag gae hain...how cooooool :mrgreen: :P

----------


## xeon

:frown; nahi farishta bana ker dai jata hai :frown;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh...aap itne lucky hain ke aap ke liye farishte nashta banate hain :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

daikh lain maira signature bhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha..wo to farishti hogi farishta nahin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Naila, abhi tak to farishta hi bana kar deta hai, kuch months baad farishti bana deghi  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Angels main gender kahan sai aa gaee :frown;

----------


## Kainaat

bas a hi jaata hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

apni friend ko sula rahi thi...

----------


## zeeast

i'm just back from a wedding ceremony...... 
it was fun to be there...  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

Lunch kiya hai abhi

----------


## zeeast

nice.....

----------


## Ghazel

office :rnop:

----------


## xeon

hmmm coffee pee raha hoon

----------


## Ghazel

where is my coffee :duno; akaileh akaileh

----------


## xeon

aap ko kaha tha yahan aa jain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

coffee yahan be hei :coffee;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

tu ham aa jate hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

doughnuts lehteh ahey ga :whistle;

----------


## xeon

Crispy Cream ke

----------


## Ghazel

yummmmmmmmmmmmmm, :ye; 
per ghadda ghari ke parking nai hei yahan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

tu aap kahan park kertee hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

jider mercedez park hotei hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

sleeping with sweetdreams

----------


## xeon

> jider mercedez park hotei hain


wow kaisa lagta hoga gadha mercedez ke darmiyan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

:rolling; :rolling; :rolling; ap ana to dekh lehna. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

maira gadha zara standard walee jaghon per jata hai (Spectrum  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Ghazel

ghada he to hei....jider mara udher chal pareh ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

Special kind ka hai kafi moody hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

watching an indian movie 'Shabd' achi thi... aur songs tu ufffffff kamal ke  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

just back from jogging .......now i'm gonna start my day....

----------


## Kainaat

Sleeping :sleep;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iam at school  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

office mein

----------


## Majid

> jider mercedez park hotei hain


 :rolling; 

Mercedez k sath ghada gharee :rolling;

----------


## Majid

> watching an indian movie 'Shabd' achi thi... aur songs tu ufffffff kamal ke


Its good to hear that ka
Indai waloon nay be kids k leye films produce karnee shoroo kar de hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

subha ke 4 baaj rahay hain... aur abi friend aur bhai ke saath icecream kha kar aa rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Thats good.....shaam k 4 bajay nastha kar lena  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Was trying to sleep  :Frown:

----------


## Sher_Ameen

I was Doing My office work ... aur kuch nahi ... ! :sleep;

----------


## Ash

welcome here sher  :Smile: 

i was doing nothing...

----------


## Majid

muhahahhahaha....chaloo abb school jane key tayaree karo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

nope, chutti ajj bhi kal bhi  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

Drive kee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Dehaan say...kahien ashoo k ghar pata na chal jaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

kehtay hain tu khud bata deti hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:up;

----------


## Ash

kis baat ke liye thumb up kar rahi ho?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapki baat ke liye :mrgreen:

----------


## Majid

> :frown;
> 
> kehtay hain tu khud bata deti hoon


Anjaam sooch lo...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ok thankoo :hatoff;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

namaz paree  :Smile:  aur sab ke liye dua ki  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi :s

----------


## Fairy

Mee bhi shleeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Pizza khaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

b/fast + lunch kar rahi thi

----------


## xeon

or us sia pehlai mujh sia chat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

app se kis ne kaha :frown;

----------


## xeon

mujhe saamree jadoogar nai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

yeh samree jadoogar ke pass ja ja kar tu app ka haal aisa howa hai, yeh peli aankhien square type ka cehra :frwon;

----------


## xeon

<--- is avatar ke tu abhi tak fans hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

aviaen main.. main tu nahi hoon na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

i was studing...... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main school say ai hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

main so ker utha hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Meeting mein tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

nashta banaya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Lagtha hai ka apne system bhai ney istefa de deya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

so kar utthi hoon :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Gudd morning then :wink:

----------


## Ash

shukran  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

welcoman  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

kisi se chat kar rahi thi/hoon  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main to abhi bhi kar raho hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

main bhi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kis se? :whistle;

----------


## Ash

kisi se  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :whistle;

----------


## Ash

yeah :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Love is in the air :whistle;

----------


## Ash

:frown; bttaon abi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kya batana chahti hain ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kuch nahi :P

----------


## Fairy

lol!  :Big Grin: 

was cooking dinner  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

lunch kiya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

fone per baat 35 min se, still kar rahi hoon :s

----------


## xeon

Quiznos khaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

coffee pee :coffee;

----------


## xeon

oh Thanks again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

safaye kar rahi thi kitchen ki :s

----------


## xeon

Good bachi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:ang;

----------


## Majid

As usual chaye pee rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main billi ke saath khel rahi thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Naila do you have a cat  :Embarrassment:  

main ghar ke kaam kar rahi thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yeaah I have :mrgreen: Why?

----------


## xeon

Me so ker utha or ab office ka kaam :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was playing football  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

wow mazy.. :s

main tu skool ke liye tayr ho rahi thi  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

Drama dekh rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Dinner bana rahi thii  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Kaana ka rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Afridi itna na khaya karo, kha kha kar gol ghappa ho jaoghe :rolling;

----------


## Majid

abb tu koi kami be nahi rahee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

u mean aap gol ghappa hain  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Majid

mein tu aapkey baat kar rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Lo maine to aaj dinner bhi nahin kiya aur na karna hai, aur waise bhi main to kamzoor hoon  :Smile:  

Afridi Gol ghappa, yeh naam sahee hai shayad aapke liye :rolling;

----------


## Majid

Mein be sirf dinner katha hoon...baqi tu chaye say he kaam chala letha hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Main bhi aik time hi khati hoon aur main to tea bhi nahin peeti MR. Gol Ghappa :rolling;

Waise 6 cups tea jo peeyegha woh yehi hoga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Not 6 

10 to 15  :Big Grin:   Sugam kam

----------


## Kainaat

u mean sugar  :Big Grin:  

Phir bhi 10-15 cups  :Embarrassment:  

yahan aik bhi neeche nahin hota :rolling;

----------


## Majid

Typoo error 

Aur bachay chaye nahi peethay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

was taking nap in my english class, bell baji tu pata chala lunch ho gaya hai...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Main bachi to nahin  :Smile:  

Mujhe bas cofee aur tea pasand nahin  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

> was taking nap in my english class, bell baji tu pata chala lunch ho gaya hai...


Muhahahaha mein accounting key class mein yahee kaam kartha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ajj tu bari neend aa rahi hai, ab baki classes main bhi so gi :s

----------


## Majid

Haan na classes mein neend be bahooth achi athi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan nahi tu aur kia  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> ajj tu bari neend aa rahi hai, ab baki classes main bhi so gi :s


Jaldi sone jaya karo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:s haan yehi sooch rahi hoon

----------


## Kainaat

sirf socho na amal bhi kiya karo  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Nahi tu per coffee ya chaye pee leya karoo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

chaye main nahi piti :frown;

----------


## zeeast

i'm just back from party.....
it was great fun to be there.....

----------


## Kainaat

khana lene bahir gayi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

lunch kiya .namaz peree  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

mashallah namaz paree, hamre liye dua ki?  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

haan sobia...mei sub keh lehey kertee hoon....  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

That's great :hug1:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. skool se aye hoon :s

----------


## Majid

Abhi Shopping kar k aya hoon  :Big Grin:  

Eik ball point leya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

wow, itnay paisay kharch kar diye..  :Embarrassment: 

aur main tu abhi mehndi se wapis aye hoon.. it was soooo much fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Aray tumne bataya hi nahin ke tumne mehndi par jaana tha, khair uske bhare mein baad mein pooch loonghi ke yahan ki mehndi aur wahan ki mehndi mein kya farq hai  :Big Grin:  

Main abhi so kar uthi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

haan ajj hi gai thi, ab tu galay main dard ho raha hai..  :Big Grin:  aur main ab sonay ki tyari kar rahi hoon.. per neend abi tu nahi aye gi :s

----------


## Kainaat

galay mein kyoun dard ho raha hai, mehndi par gayi thi ya dholki par ke sing kar kar ke dard ho gaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan na dholki bhi tu thi.. aur bajnay wala koi nahi.. tu main thi na  :Big Grin:  tu yeh karnama main ne aur friends ne anjam dia.. khoob ganay gaye... aur dholk ko pharra  :Big Grin:  it was sooo much fun.... :biggrin; ab kal shadi hai.. :bigthumb;

----------


## Kainaat

acha to dholki aur mendhi aik saath thi  :Big Grin:  kal means Saturday, right  :Smile:  waise tumhare to saturday ho gaya hai to woh aaj hua na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan abi sat shuru howa hai... kal sat ki raat ko shadi ka function hai...

----------


## Kainaat

nahin aaj sat ki raat ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan wohi :s

----------


## Kainaat

haan na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

aur nastha kar lia?

----------


## Kainaat

nahin behan lene gayi hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

acha, khud kiyoon nahi kar rahi?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

behan gayi hai lene, aur maine kaam karna hai  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

acha phir sahi hai..  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was shopping  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main so kar utthi hoon :s

----------


## Majid

kaana ka rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kia khaya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

bindi , shami kabab , paneer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

shami kabab me ke b fav... main ne tu abi kuch nahi khaya :s

----------


## Majid

sirri paye ka lo ....lahories ka favourite dish hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Frown: 

yahan tu khud bnaoo lo had hai :s

----------


## Majid

haan na....zyada bana kar baichna shoroo kar doo....acha buisness hoga :P

----------


## Ash

:frown;

aisay achay mashwray apnay pass hi rakhien.. ya pehlay khud amal karien.. bizness chal jaye tu batana phir :frown;

----------


## Majid

:rolling; 

 :up;

----------


## Ash

:P

main tu anda paratha kha kar aye :bigthumb;

----------


## Majid

mein kal subah ka loonga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

nakal khoor :frown;

----------


## Majid

mein ney kabhi naqal nahi kaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

abi tu kaha ke main bhi kal khaoon ga :@

----------


## Majid

wo tu mein taqreeban daily katha hoon ...kal subah be nashthay mein kawoonga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

tu main kia karoo phir :P

----------


## Majid

Aap meri naqal mat keya karien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Embarrassment: 

ab main kia kahoon  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Main ARY par Loot Maar dekh rahi thi, aur ab bukhar hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

So sad  :Frown:  

Mujhe bhi bukhar ho raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww aray kiya howa dono ko, jaoo ja kar rest karoo... aur jaldi se theek ho jaoo dono ok  :Smile: 

main tu bartan dho rahi thi :s

----------


## Kainaat

Aray nahin na, abhi to bahot kaam karna hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

acha kia kaam :wink;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine to koi kaam nahi karna :P just dream :P

----------


## Ash

haan achi baat hai dream deekhnay ki hi umer hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> acha kia kaam :wink;


Bas kuch hota hai  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

ahem aheam... ok, ajj tu main Msn per nahi aa rahi baad main pooch loon gi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

tum ko kia howa  :Stick Out Tongue: 

akilay akilay hasoo gi tu log pagal samjhay gey :wink;

----------


## Kainaat

> ahem aheam... ok, ajj tu main Msn per nahi aa rahi baad main pooch loon gi :P


Msn par kyoun nahin ho, waise jo soch rahi ho, woh reason nahin hai my dear  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

lol ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Haan na  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

tu phir kia reason hai ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Project ke liye saath saath kaam bhi kar rahi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

oh ok sahi.. chaloo ab main bhi ghar ka kuch kaam karoo.. badd main baat hoti hai!

----------


## Kainaat

haan inshallah  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

I was sleeping!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main leti howi thi  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

So raha tha :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kahan? :P

----------


## xeon

:frown; hawa main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iam waitin 4 some1  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww, aye ke nahi woh :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

NAHIN  :Frown:  usne kaha tha eik ghante ke baad aat hoon...ab to 4 ghante ho gae  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awwwwww, chaloo aa jaye ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I hope so...  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

acha na sad nahi ho, cheer up ok like that green smiley.. :mrgreen; ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe..

----------


## Ash

^o)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:whistle;

----------


## Ash

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

ajj khamoshiyoo se aa rahi hai sada
dharkanien hain deewani dil bhi kuch kah rahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Main to khana kha kar aayi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main bhi nastha kar ke aye hoon...

----------


## xeon

main fone per tha

----------


## Kainaat

Main so rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

aur mein jaag rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iam ill  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

hain still ill? had hai :s

main tu skool janay ke liye tyar ho rahi thi  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeas..par pehle say behter hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Good, main nai abhi aik kaam nimtaya client ka  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i was studing.....  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

I was talking with some guys. :ang9:

----------


## Ash

i dunoo :s

----------


## xeon

mian abhi boss sai baat ker raha tha :s

----------


## Ash

still dunno :s

----------


## Ghazel

Ash r u awake :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

Ash jaag jao bacha werna tum jaantee ho kaisai jaga sakta hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ghazel yaar i dun think so, :s mujay ab sona chaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

school seh wapis ah ker so jaya kero thoree dair bachey :hug1:

----------


## xeon

:@

----------


## Ash

yup ghazel yara yehi sooch rahi hoon..  :Smile: 

zee bhai kia howa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

> :@


sms nai ker sakeh kiya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

hahahahaha aaj jo sms aaya tha woh poore week ke liye kafi tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

kaisa tha :whistle;

----------


## xeon

muhahahaha pm main bataoon ga kabhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

aur ghazel woh pm mujhay FW kar dena ok :hug;

----------


## xeon

Muhahahahahahaha

----------


## Ash

:frown; ab kia howa..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main so rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

saree dunya sooye aur hum jagien
taroon say karien batien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Din ko tare hote hain kya ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

i was studing.... :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

doing work and DT at same time :lol:

----------


## Kainaat

> muhahahaha pm main bataoon ga kabhi


Lo aisa kya hai us mein ke hum nahin sun sakte :thinking;
Fikar na karein, hum kisi ko nahin batainghe  :Big Grin:

----------


## mahkooo

> hahahahaha aaj jo sms aaya tha woh poore week ke liye kafi tha


 :duno; :duno; ab everyday ahey geh aiseh :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main school mein thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Doing home work..

----------


## zeeast

mein abhi university se aayee houn....  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main khana kha rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

was taking shower :s

----------


## zeeast

mein soo rahi ti.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main khana kha rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

abhi shawer liya hai..... :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Mon May 02, 2005 4:02 pm
> 
> hahahahaha aaj jo sms aaya tha woh poore week ke liye kafi tha 
> 
> 
>  :duno;  :duno; ab everyday ahey geh aiseh :wink:


:up; 

abhi paristan sai I mean Gym sai aaya hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

mein abhi kissi ko bejhti houn.....:x

----------


## xeon

hehehehehe

----------


## Kainaat

Main so kar uthi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine abhi abhi breakfast kiya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Made dinner

----------


## Majid

soonay key koshish kar rha tha

----------


## Ash

hain sonay ki bhi koshish karta hai koi :s

main tu movie deekh rahi thi.. 'lucky' :frown;

----------


## xeon

mian ammi sai baat ker raha hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

I was talking to my dad.. missing him :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

main so rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main jaag rahi thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

main intezar :frown;

----------


## Kainaat

Drama dekh rahi thi "Hawa ko bhi likhna a gaya" new start hua hai aaj  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i was sleeping......

----------


## Ash

main shopping karnay gaye thi... mothers day hai.. tu gift lia ammi ke liye.. then chat.. ab intezar :s

----------


## zeeast

i'm just back from jogging......

----------


## xeon

Qorma bana ker khaya hai :s

----------


## Kainaat

Main so kar uthi hoon  :Smile:  

@Zeeshan bhai - to qorma bana kar khaya hai to pareshaan kyoun hain :thinking;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main film dekh rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

So ker utha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main b  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main c  :Stick Out Tongue:  :P

----------


## Ash

:lol;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:P

----------


## zeeast

mein .......patha nahi kia ker rahi ti..... :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Study  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

safaye kar rahi thi ghar ke :s

----------


## zeeast

mein bass aab jarahi houn....
you ppl have fun..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

aur tu koi yahan hai hi nahi.. ab main sad songs sun rahi hoon.. ajeeb mood ho gaya :s

----------


## xeon

main tu kapre dho raha hoon.

----------


## zeeast

i'm having my breakfast...... :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

So kar uthi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main school mein hoon abhi..

----------


## Majid

Aur mein school mein .....................















Nahi hoon :P

----------


## Ash

per main tu hoon :s

----------


## zeeast

i was playing Bilyard with my grand pa...... :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Kaan ka rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

main lunch kernai ka soch raha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Main drama dekh rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

but jaab dish ka patha challa kia khana hai tu bass soochta hi reh gaya/......... :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Drama dekh rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

main skool se aye hoon :s

----------


## Kainaat

Abhi uthi hoom  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i'm just back from university...

----------


## Fairy

had Lunch  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Abhi kaam khatam kar k farigh howa hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main shopping kar ke ai hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main tu still so rahi hoon :s

----------


## Majid

soonay k elawa be koi kaam hai ka nahi :frown;

----------


## Ash

i wish nahi hota sonay ke illawa koi kaam... per yeh skool  hai na :@... pehlay hi raat ko i mean subha main soeye :s... ab itni jaldi uthna para  :Frown:

----------


## Majid

Kailo gay koodo gay tu ho gay kharab 
Leko gay parhoo gay tu bano gay nawab  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

muhahaha yeh bachoo wali batto per koon amal karay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

bachay he amal kar rahay hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

app khud bachay :@

----------


## Majid

Muhahahahahahah

----------


## Ash

hum b agar bachay hotay naam humara hota
babloo dabloo khanay ko miltay ladoo
tu chutti kar letay skool se har dosray din  :Frown:

----------


## Majid

bubblo naam kaisa rahay ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan app ke liye aik dum perfect :P

----------


## Majid

May school nahi jatha bubblo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bubblo to sweet naam hai :P

----------


## Majid

Chalien per aaj say aapko bubblo kehthay hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

babloo larkoo ke liye hota hai app ki ittlah ke liye arz hai :P

----------


## zeeast

i was....... sleeping.....

----------


## Majid

babbli keh deya karingay  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

kiss ko??????

----------


## Ash

kiyoon asli naam lenay se bill atta hai :frown;

----------


## zeeast

^o)

----------


## Ash

afridi ko kaha hai ke bill atta hai.. cuz woh har kisi ko babloo babli bana raha hai :frown;

----------


## zeeast

ahaan...... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main breakfast kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

abhi lunch keya hai aur abb :zzz; a rahe hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine dinner kiya hai abhi abhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main nastha kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Mein bhi sub k saath dinner kar rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thats kool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:  So kya haal chaal hain aapke?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Dinner kar rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aap bhi?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

mein be keya :duno;

----------


## Ash

main lunch kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch nahi Majid...paglo ke samjhne wali baat nahi hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

hahahha :rolling;

sahi kaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sowwy majid  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

its ok woh mind nahi kartay.. cuz un ke pass mind hi nahi :biggrin;

----------


## zeeast

i was having my 2nd dinner...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main baseball kheel rahi thi :s.. khudaya mera nail b toot gaya aik :'(

----------


## zeeast

tu kiss ne kaha hai hai ke nail lam berhaoo ................   :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Was making myself dinner  :Big Grin:  & rite now eating..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main library mein hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> kuch nahi Majid...paglo ke samjhne wali baat nahi hai


ye doosra sentence shayed U....... k leye hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> its ok woh mind nahi kartay.. cuz un ke pass mind hi nahi :biggrin;


haanna asho mera sir tumhare sir jithna bara nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> main baseball kheel rahi thi :s.. khudaya mera nail b toot gaya aik :'(


Agar nail lambay rakay hoye hain tu per tu eik nahi tootna chahye tha :frown;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed May 11, 2005 11:25 pm
> 
> kuch nahi Majid...paglo ke samjhne wali baat nahi hai 
> 
> 
> ye doosra sentence shayed U....... k leye hain



Nope aapke liye tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

pata nahi :s

----------


## Ghazel

working.......

----------


## dsjeya

dreaming

----------


## Ash

day dreaming? :whistle;

----------


## Ghazel

wake up

----------


## Ash

i m  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bank mein ghai thi paise nikalne  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer

before comming here i was waiting at bus stop for a bus that comes to DT  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh...ab dt tak bus bhi chalne lag ghai hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 
agli baar main bhi bus par aoo ghi  :Stick Out Tongue:  ya thange par  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

tum tange se ana... aur tanga U... chala raha ho ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

me busy with kaam :s

----------


## zeeast

some guests were around me......

----------


## Majid

> main bank mein ghai thi paise nikalne


Bank meray pass aya tha paise denay  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

main bank gaya tha check jama karanai :s

----------


## Ash

main sonay ki koshish

----------


## Zaheer

i was posting in other threads before comming here.

----------


## Ghazel

thinking :P

----------


## xeon

main post edit ker ke aaya hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

barra karnaama anjaam de rahi thin phir to  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

> main post edit ker ke aaya hoon



 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## xeon

awww still

----------


## zeeast

abhi nashta kara hai....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was :sleep;

----------


## Anchal

I was listening to music. :whistle;

----------


## Kainaat

Aik aik bore si film dekh rahi thi, socha tha kafi dino se parhi hai dekhon to kaisi hai, uff boring thi

----------


## Kainaat

> main post edit ker ke aaya hoon


Kyoun Ghazal ko tang karte rehte hain, araam mein rahein aap, dekha woh kitni sad hai :x

----------


## lalahrukh

mai abbi bazar sai aayyi hou :mrgreen:

----------


## nip37

main yahan anay se pehlay bhi yahan hi thaa  :Big Grin:  leken offline :P

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## Kainaat

> main yahan anay se pehlay bhi yahan hi thaa  leken offline :P


Aapki bhi kya baat hai  :Smile:

----------


## Anchal

...I was talking with my BF over the phone  :Wink:  :blush:

----------


## Kainaat

I was driving  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i'm just back from party.....
it was great fun.....
still my mind is stuck over there.... :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

I was watching Hawa ko likhna jo a gaya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

mein net per eik article parh rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main college gaye howi thi :s

----------


## Kainaat

Haan to kaisa raha tumhara din, kaam ho gaya  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

yup... din tu sahi tha.. per kafi thak gai hoon :s

----------


## Kainaat

> yup... din tu sahi tha.. per kafi thak gai hoon :s


Aik to tum tired bahot jaldi ho jaati ho  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

haan aur karnay ko jo kuch nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Agar karne ko kuch na ho to insaan tired ho jaata hai :duno;

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin:  @Ash..

----------


## Majid

Mein iss say pehley be chatting kar rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

haan aur Danish seekhne ki nakaam koshish, aur ab kyounke dost chala gaya hai, to smart ban rahe hain ke main kuch nahin bataongha :rolling;

----------


## Majid

:whistle;

----------


## Ash

whistle kiyoon kar rahay hain¿ 

main tu bartan dho rahi thi :s

----------


## Kainaat

Chalo kuch kaam to kiya  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

main Allah ka shukar hai kaam karti rehti hoon..

----------


## Kainaat

jee haan Allah ka shukar hi to hai, warna aap aur kaam :whistle;

----------


## urban_angel

Cleaned the kitchen  :Embarrassment: ops: ..It was weekend na so i have to do tat every sat and sun..  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Ticket buy ker raha tha :s

----------


## urban_angel

Kis cheez kay ticket?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

So kar uthi hoon  :Smile:  

@Zeeshan bhai - Dallas ja rahe hain :duno;

----------


## Majid

mein ut kar soone wala hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Saari raat jagh kar ab sone ja rahe hain, kahan pehre de rahe the :rolling;

----------


## Majid

ye tu secret hai :blush:

----------


## zeeast

i was with some guests...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooo :whistle; 

main khana bana rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

I was driving  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

mein ne aapni kaal ki flight confirm kari hai abhi....

----------


## Hijab

I made chai for my dad.

----------


## xeon

main nai nip sai fone per baat kee

----------


## lalahrukh

mai nai abbi nashta kiya hai

----------


## tashfeen

inteha ho gaye in tezar ki
aye na kuch khabar "mery sir ki"

arghhhhhhhh waiting for sir...aj meri presentation thee...sir kion hi aarahy :Frown: 

wesy dil mein toh ladoo phoot rahy hain...Allah karay na hi ayein....ameen

sumameen

 :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Daughter Of Eve

pichly aik ganty sai apny boss ko Excel operate karna bata rahi thi  :mad9; 

Nikkama boss :evil:

----------


## tashfeen

mein pichly 2 ghnatay sy wait kar rahi thee...apny respected sir ka......akhir kar nazil ho agye...aor meri friends mujhy keh rahi hain ka bhi da detay hain presentation.......

in high tenetion

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main abhi abhi apni cousin ke ghar say aai hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> inteha ho gaye in tezar ki
> aye na kuch khabar "mery sir ki"
> 
> arghhhhhhhh waiting for sir...aj meri presentation thee...sir kion hi aarahy
> 
> wesy dil mein toh ladoo phoot rahy hain...Allah karay na hi ayein....ameen
> 
> sumameen


to aaye sir  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

drive kar rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Dinner kar rahi thi  :Smile:  aur bhai se X-120 pe review sun rahi thii :x

----------


## zeeast

just nothing........
i was talking to my husband on phone...

----------


## Hijab

studying for my exam tomorrow!

----------


## Majid

Mein yahee per posts kar rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

@Hijab
Wish you best of luck...
@Majid....
 :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> studying for my exam tomorrow!


Best of luck  :Smile:

----------


## Hijab

Thank u

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## Hijab

Reading A Book.

----------


## lalahrukh

> inteha ho gaye in tezar ki
> aye na kuch khabar "mery sir ki"
> 
> arghhhhhhhh waiting for sir...aj meri presentation thee...sir kion hi aarahy
> 
> wesy dil mein toh ladoo phoot rahy hain...Allah karay na hi ayein....ameen
> 
> sumameen





 :bux; tasfeen ye khushi bi kabhi kabhi naseeb hoty hai :lol:

----------


## lalahrukh

mai abbi ammi k saath baatein kar rahee hou!!!

----------


## Hijab

Eating!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating 2  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

i was reading newspaper  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anchal

I was listening to music...SPANISH

----------


## Hijab

talkin to my paranoid friend on the phone :whistle;

----------


## Fairy

Jus had Lunch

----------


## Majid

kuch be nahi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kool  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i was watching a drama serial "kaisa yeh pyar hai"  :Big Grin:  really nice :up;

----------


## Hijab

watching cricket Pak vs. WI

----------


## Majid

matach shoroo ho chocka hai aur mujhe pata be nahi

----------


## Hijab

ji
Pakistan 64/2 :x

----------


## Majid

muhahahah ...aur bowler be koi khaas nahi hai...therefore jeethne k koi chances nahi hain ...iss leye ye matach na he deka jaye tu behthar hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hijab

Allah na Karay!!! we are gonna win...u PAKISTANIS are always bashing our cricket team...we should support them

----------


## Majid

:rolling; @you pakistanis

----------


## Hijab

:blush: hey im pakistani too but i always support my team :mrgreen:

----------


## Anchal

I was Sleeping...:!!!

----------


## Majid

Cricket dek rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yeh b koi deekhnay ki cheez hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

hmm.. aisay hi behti howi thi..

----------


## Hijab

talkin to my Khala on the phone

----------


## Ash

main baki threads main post..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was chatting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

skool se chutti ki hai, tu ab dobara sonay ka sooch rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha sleep tight  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

sure  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:wink:

----------


## zeeast

i was giving review of my trip to my grand pa ....at dinner table... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was doing nothin :P

----------


## Kainaat

Just got home  :Smile:

----------


## Hijab

i was cleaning my room

----------


## Zaheer

I was

----------


## urban_angel

I was sleeping :sleep;

----------


## Fairy

Just got back from work  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was eating  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

talkin on the phone lol :P

----------


## Ash

Ary per koi show aa raha tha.. wohi deekh rahi thi :s

----------


## tanhai

lol tv say kya chipki rehti ho tum :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main abhi abhi Taleem say ai hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

main drama dekh rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

> I was




hahahahaha....zaheer bhai aap bhi na.....kamal hai...




well i was playing Bilyard.....before step into my room...

----------


## Hijab

talking to my friend on the phone...

----------


## Hunain

I was chatting with my cousins and searching some notes

----------


## urban_angel

Came home from Six Flags  :Big Grin:  ..I love roller coasters(screamed alot) :blush:

----------


## xeon

Wow 
main nai aik fone call kee thee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main school say ai hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

intezar :@

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main khana kha rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

khana kia hota hai? :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

khana= food  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

woh kia hota hai? :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapka sarr  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

tum mera sar khati ho :|

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yack...allah kare aisa kabhi na ho  :Stick Out Tongue:  mera dimagh to aapke jaisa ho jae gha na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

huh?? :duno;

i guess tumhara dimagh tu abi bhi mujh se ziyada hi dumb hai :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:P

----------


## Ash

deekha prove bhi kar dia tum ne  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kahan ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

yahan hi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha... :Stick Out Tongue:  i think hum yeh fazool baatein is topic par na karein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i was sleeping.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main school say ai hoon  :Smile:  humare exam ho raha hai monday ko math mein  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww, Best of luck naila.. :giveflower;

aur main tu kisi se baat kar rahi thi  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main to abhi bhi kisi say baat kar rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

wow lucky :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:  i know  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main b kal lucky hoon gi inshallah  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh...woh kaise?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

bus na :blush:

----------


## zeeast

i'm back from jogging.....as always at this time...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was eating  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kuch nahi :s

----------


## zeeast

i was doing some work.....

----------


## urban_angel

I was Eating  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

News paper parh rha tha

----------


## Zaheer

acha kiya khaber hai aaj ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

her admi key income mein iss saal 4000 per month izafa howa hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

doosree khabar mein Shukat ISPR ka shukat sultan as usual Jhoot bhool rha hai :frown;

----------


## Zaheer

bus me ne to jhott parhna chor dia hai  :Big Grin:  kaam ki news parta houn mostly sports  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Khana khaa rahi thii  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bartan do rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Hunain

to ab ja kar gher ki safai karo :-P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi main itna kaam nahi karti  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

main tu so kar utthi hoon..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

achi baat hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

i know.. raat ko 1.30 per soeye thi :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

yeah :s

----------


## zeeast

i'm just back from a party..... :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

Just got home..Went out for a while..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

school say ai hoon...aaj exam tha  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i 'm back from dinning room...

----------


## Fairy

Jee same here...khana pakaya n phir khaya  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i was reading a book.... :Smile:

----------


## xeon

airport sai aaya hoon :s

----------


## zeeast

xeon bhai udass hura hai hein....
koi baat nahi....abhi tu aap bare hugaye hein...
BE BRAVE........LIKE ME......... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main abhi so kar uthi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Phone pe baat karahi thii  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i was with my really nice cozen and his wife....

----------


## Ash

kuch nahi..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main so rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

lunch kia

----------


## zeeast

i'm back from...Tennis court.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was dreaming  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

hahahaha miss sweet wake up :P 

I was reading a book.

----------


## Zaheer

mein ne cooking ki Qeema yumm yumm.

----------


## zeeast

i'm doing .......my office work...

----------


## Ash

mail kar rahi thi.

----------


## zeeast

i was reading a mail a moment before.....
and actually i'm back from joggiing.... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was chatting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kuch aur bhi kar lia karoo tum naila  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur main skool ke liye tyar :@

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ohooo enna ghussa changa nai honda  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Khana pakaya.. :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i was replying to my mails....

----------


## urban_angel

Kuch nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i was on the phone...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was sleeping  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i was doing my office work...

----------


## Sporadic

I was watching Star Privaar Awards

----------


## zeeast

i was doing the same work...... :Smile: 
now i have finished.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was doing homework...

----------


## Ash

wow pehlai dafa koi acha kaam kar rahi thi  :Big Grin: 

main tu so rahi thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:x :P 

gandi bachi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

bachiiiii???? awwwwww how sweeeeettttt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:lol:

----------


## Ash

i know u r such a cute bachi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...

----------


## Ash

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

Ironed my clothes!

----------


## Majid

Kana ka rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kuch aur b kar lia karien app majid kabhi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

main movie deekh rahi thi indian.. waqt

----------


## Majid

aray zindagi mein eik Pait he tu hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hahah.. ab main kia kahoon :rolling;

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

logoo ki zindagi main janay kia kiya hota hai.. in ki sun lo.. bus aik pait hai had hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

zara 2 waqat ka kana mat kawoo per pata chalay ga ka zindagi mein keya keya hotha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## snaz

went for a shave at the barbers

----------


## Fairy

Sahi baat hai bhai  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

main ne tu aik dafa 1 poora din khana nahi khaya tha..

----------


## Majid

Ye batawoo ka 2 bajay k baat demagh mein keya cheeze goom rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kuch b nahi.. :s

----------


## Majid

its ok...demagh mein kuch ho tu banda soochay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## Majid

aray roo mat...ye sub tu khud ki dain hai...Naseeb mein shayed yahee leka tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

huh..!! main ne kabhi ghroor nahi kia bus :ang9:

----------


## Majid

:rolling;

----------


## Ash

hasoo nahi ziyada :@

sachye sun kar logoo ka demgah hil jata hai i know.. tu app hass saktay hain :wink;

----------


## Hijab

doing laundry

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main abhi school say ai hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Abhi Bahar say aya hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Awaragardi kar ke ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

aray issko awargardi nahi kehthay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Dinner kiya

----------


## Ash

skool ka kaam kar rahi thi.. raat ko karna bhool gaye thi :s

----------


## Majid

Newspaper parh rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan jo kaam subha subha karna hota hai app raat ke akhri pehar main hi kartay hain :frown;

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

As usual khana pakka rahi thi is waqt  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i was with my grand pa.....
talking....and chilling... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm. khana kha rahi thi..

----------


## Fairy

Movie dekh rahi thii....Bunty aur Bablii!

----------


## Ash

haha acha.. kaisi thi woh movie?

----------


## Fairy

Awaein thii... :Frown:  Half dekhi.. :Smile:

----------


## Ash

haan ajj kal koi bhi achi movie nahi aa rahi.. aur app ka kal skool hai kia ?

----------


## Fairy

Jee Dono ka answer YES! Aik soch se....aur aik afsos se  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

haha.. afsos ka main andaza kar sakti hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Haan achii tarah se :wink:

----------


## Ash

per skool jab band ho jaien gey phir tu mazay hi hain na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Jee Khoob mazza aayegaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

challien inshallah.. last year tu main pak main thi :s kia din thay.. sighs  :Frown:

----------


## urban_angel

Hmm i went for a walk..

And ash merey tou mazay anay walay hain..i m leavin on 24th  :Big Grin:  ..cant wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

wow.. zabardast..  :Smile:  or haan.. sab chalay jaoo mujhay choor kar... me akili  :Frown: .. is baar janay kaisi guzrien gi chuttiyan :s

anywayz.. yara tum mazay karna.. have fun :hug;

----------


## urban_angel

awww :hug1: tum bhi tou jao gi na december main? mujhe tou 2 years ho gain hain..Thnks, i hope u will also have a gud summer here  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main school se ai hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

mein ne abhi lunch kara hai.....
aaj 3rd day hai joo gher se bahair lunch ker rahi houn..... :Frown: 
bass naam hi ka lunch huta hai....dill bilkul bhi nahi kerta...... :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww, tu app weekend per lunch ghar kar lia karna na  :Smile: 

aur main.. hmm.. neend main chal rahi thi kahi :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duno;

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dont be sad...cheer up :hug1:

----------


## Fairy

Kitchen mein thi :x

----------


## zeeast

i was waiting for some one.....:x
and still waiting.... :Frown:

----------


## Ash

i hope app ka intezar khtam ho gaya ho ga zeeast  :Smile: 

hmm.. main shopping kar ke aye hoon.

----------


## Majid

zeeast isska asan elaj ye hai ka lunch he na keya jaye  :Big Grin:  

Office mein chaye pee kar guzara kar leya karo  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

:Frown: 
chaye mein peeti nahi houn....
bass mein hutee houn aur coffee.....but...
jaab ithne lambe duration ke liye lab mein kaam karein tu phir .........aur phir poore office walle lunch karein aur mein unn ka moun dekhoun.....

----------


## syeda

mein college mein hoon....aur idher ane se pehle bhi college mein thi.

----------


## Majid

> chaye mein peeti nahi houn....
> bass mein hutee houn aur coffee.....but...
> jaab ithne lambe duration ke liye lab mein kaam karein tu phir .........aur phir poore office walle lunch karein aur mein unn ka moun dekhoun.....


tu aap apne office/ cabin mein he bait kar coffee le laya karien....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

2nd option...lunch apne sath he le aya karien  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

y? luch to idher se bhi milta hai...

----------


## Majid

zeeast ko ghar ka kana acha lagtha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

coffee ka aapna time huta hai....
office ,mein khane peene nahi jathi...:x
aur office walloun ke lunch accha huta hai...but ...mujh hamesha lunch aur dinner aapne grand pa ke sath kerne ki addat hai.....
issliye akele khane ko dill nahi kerta...

----------


## Majid

banda kaane peenay k khatir he office jatha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

kiyun ghar mein nahi milta....lolzzzzzzz (just kidding)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

mails check karnay ki koshish per open nahi ho rahi :'(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was chatting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was eating  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main almost 2 hours se baki thread main posts  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

i was talking to my dad  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Office work  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

nothing...i'm just back from lab...

----------


## syeda

i was in bus

----------


## zeeast

nimaz perh ker aayee houn....

----------


## syeda

hi...zeeast

----------


## zeeast

hi there..... :Smile: 
how you doin????

----------


## syeda

i m fine and fit......  :Big Grin:  

wot about u??

----------


## Majid

abhi office pahooncha hoon  :Big Grin:  
Aur abb neend a rahee hai :zzz;

----------


## syeda

so jayein......khud hi aankh khul jaye gi jab boss ki dant ka alaram baje ga...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Yahan per tu Koi boss hai he nahi :biggrin;

----------


## syeda

to aap khud hon ge......veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy badddddddddddddd...aap jaia boss mila hai to company ka kia ko ga....allah hi hafiz hai phir....lolzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Majid



----------


## syeda

:Smile:

----------


## Majid

Muhahahahahahha

----------


## syeda

hehehehehehe hahahahaha hohohohho huhuhuhuhu......lol

----------


## Majid

Lagtha hai ka germi k asarat ho gaye hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

idher to garmi hai hi nahi..idher to thand hai............... :lol:

----------


## Majid

June mein wohaan be thori bahoot garmi tu ho jathi hogee  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

thori bohot..magar mein jahan se ayi hoon na itni thori garmi ka koi asar hi nahi hota...

----------


## Majid

tora bahoot asar tu howa hai  :Big Grin:  

zaheer bhai a ker confirmation kar deinge  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ye zahee bhai kon hein.............

----------


## Majid

Ye Desitwist k Moderator hain aur kafee baray Doctor hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

acha.....to doctor ho kar idher kia kaam

----------


## Majid

kion keya yahan koi doctor nahi a saktha  :Big Grin:  

aur Zaheer bhai tu kafee baray doctor hain :lol:

----------


## syeda

acha bohot bare doctor hein isliye idher ane ki fursat hai....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

chaloo kafee jhoot bool leya...  :Big Grin:  

zaheer bhai doctor nai hain...  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

pata tha mughko.....waise thanx for saying truth...

----------


## Majid

:Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

I was posting a topic

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was sleeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main skool ke liye tyar  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

mein college mein hi hoon aur college mein hi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

awww, tu ghar kab aoo gi app?

----------


## syeda

bas thori der mein jaon gi..aur app plzz mughe aap mat bulao mughe aisa lag raha hai ke mein aapki bagi hoon......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha.. ok ji nahi kahoon gi app.. waisay bhi yeh appi baji mujhay kuch khas nahi pasand.. aur app i mean tum bhi mujhay app nahi kahoo ok ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

ok theek hai tumko tum hi bulaon gi...ok...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ya sure :hug2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

exam de kar aye main tu.. me khush...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was....  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

awwww dont be na :hug;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok...

----------


## Ash

:Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:P

----------


## zeeast

i was doing my office work....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

gudd :wink:

----------


## Ash

main ghar ke safaye.. still kar rahi hoon.. per relax karnay yahan aa gaye  :Frown:

----------


## Majid

Movie dek rha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

kabhi kuçh aur b kar lia karoo

----------


## Majid

eik Month k baad tu koi movie daike hai aur log iss per be jealous ho rahay hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

lo abi last week b yehi kah rahay thay ke main movie deekh raha hoon :x

----------


## Majid

Last week mein gawoon mein tha :P

----------


## Ash

muhahhahah  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

todat i have seen a movie after sooooooooooooo long...but it was a biggest disgust i have ever seen in my life......:x

----------


## Ash

awww, koon se movie thi ?

hmm.. main ammi ki friend ke haan gaye howi thi.. :s

----------


## zeeast

joo bhi thi mujh doobara meth yaad dillaooo....


mein abhi jogging kerke ayee houn....fresh huee houn aur phir online.. :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Sou rahi thii

----------


## Ash

hmm.. guest aye howay thay.. woh gaye hain abi.. and sonay ki tyari..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was (b)eating  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

hahahaha kis ko beating thi :wink; ?  :Big Grin: 

hmm.. main songs deekh rahi thi.. :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:P FISH KO :P

----------


## Ash

i though apni billi ko :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

r u mad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

i was with my family.....
we were shoping.... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

gud zeeast..

hmm.. bhai ka saman pack karnay main help  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Cousins k saath thi  :Smile:  aaj uska Bday hai  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

mein abhi jogging ker ke aayee houn....

----------


## Fairy

Was having Morning tea wid Papa  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

bhai ko c off :s

----------


## Fairy

Aww...bhai challey gaye?

----------


## Ash

ji, ammi abba and aik aur bhai us ko chornay gaye hain.. abi woh log 1 bajay se pehlay raat ko nahi aien gey... ab bus aik bhai aur main ghar per hain.. n bhai so raha hai.. me udass :s

----------


## Fairy

Aww...dun get upset sweety :hug1: 

Tum apna koi pasand ka kaam karlou...kisi frd se baat karlou ya phir koi movie dekhlou  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

masla hi yehi hai.. ke kuch b karnay ko nahi.. khair abi room main chali jaoon gi thori dair main  :Smile:

----------


## tanhai

> ji, ammi abba and aik aur bhai us ko chornay gaye hain.. abi woh log 1 bajay se pehlay raat ko nahi aien gey... ab bus aik bhai aur main ghar per hain.. n bhai so raha hai.. me udass :s



aww keun missin our JJ  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol hahhaha :P :lol: i mean ki howa sab thek tu haina  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was sleeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Sat Jun 11, 2005 8:34 pm
> 
> ji, ammi abba and aik aur bhai us ko chornay gaye hain.. abi woh log 1 bajay se pehlay raat ko nahi aien gey... ab bus aik bhai aur main ghar per hain.. n bhai so raha hai.. me udass :s
> 
> 
> 
> aww keun missin our JJ  lol hahhaha  :P :lol: i mean ki howa sab thek tu haina


haan yaar :ang9:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Ash

ajj subha 5 bajay utth gaye :frown;

tu us ke baad apna room saaf kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:  tu abi wohi kaam khtam kar ke aye hoon.

----------


## zeeast

mein chat ker rahi ti..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main safaiyan  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Was trying to sleep  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

aww, i hope app so gaye ho gi  :Smile: 

hmm. namaz parh rahi thi.

----------


## Fairy

Nahin... :Frown:  m wide awake  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

i was doin me work

----------


## Ash

aray appi yeh app soti kiyoon nahi hain ? :x app ki class leni paray gi :frown;

aur main tu kuch sooch rahi thi, and still sooch rahi hoon :s

----------


## syeda

are kiski class leni pare gi..mein to pehle hi claas le rahi hoon...lolz

----------


## Ash

acha tum kis cheez ki class le rahi ho? woh tu appi hain na Fairy, woh soti nahi hain :frown; tu main tu un ki class ka kah rahi hoon..  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

acha mein samghi meri....kher mein to college mein class le rahi hoon...lolzz

----------


## Ash

oh acha.. aray u r just 17???  :Embarrassment:  abi nazar pari.. i though tum bari ho  :Big Grin: ... showwwieee. :$

----------


## syeda

jee han...mughe tumhari age ka to kab se pata hai..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

acha ji  :Stick Out Tongue: , main zara profile per kam hi ghoor karti hoon na isi liye  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

mein ne kab gor se parha tha..  :Smile:  agar khud ankhon ke samne a jae to mein apni ankhein band to nahi na kar sakti..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hahahha haan yeh b hai, jaisay ajj tumhari age annkho ke samnay aa gaye  :Stick Out Tongue: , yahan per aik aur nice se bachi hai miss_sweet = naila.. woh b 17 ki hi hai  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

yeah i know about her....  :Smile:  ...magar abhi tak baat nahi hoi..

----------


## Ash

haha woh yahan aa gaye hai abi, tu ab baat kar lo  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

YO PPL :dj; Main abhi so kar uthi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

shukar hai utthi tu  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kio? mujhse koi kaam karwana tha kya? :wink:

----------


## syeda

ok..hi miss sweet :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Heeyy :mrgreen: wazzuP? :mrgreen:

----------


## syeda

fine...and wat about u??? :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Iam fine too thnx :wink: 
Aur sunao kya ho raha hai? :givefl;

----------


## syeda

are tum se chat ho rahi hai...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan wo to hai :wink:

----------


## syeda

acha chalo tum sunao..tum kia karti ho?

----------


## Ash

yeh sirf baatien karti hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aur kya karna tha? :ang9:

----------


## Fairy

Khana pakka rahi thi!

----------


## Ash

lunch kar rahi thi

----------


## Fairy

Meiko bhookh lagii hai  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

Boss sai apni taareef sun ker aaya hoon hehehe

----------


## Ash

tu appi kuch kah lain na  :Smile: 

aur zee bhai bus kar jaien jhoot bolna muhahahha :P

----------


## Fairy

Jee lemme see if there's sumthin left  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

aww, i hope kuch mil gaya ho..

main tu sonay ki tyari :s

----------


## zeeast

soo rahi ti..... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Jaag rahi thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

namaz parh kar aye hoon.. aur bahir walk karnay ka sooch rahi hoon.

----------


## Qambar

I m here

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oh REALLY?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

ji  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

HEY ASH :mrgreen: :hug1: HOW R U?

----------


## Ash

hmm.. gud  :Smile:  tum sunaoo ?

----------


## syeda

hi..every body...hw r u??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

fine, app sunaoo  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

me fine...TUM kaisi ho? aur kia kar rahi ho?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main b theek, bus skool janay ki tyari, is waqt tu yehi hota hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

han ye to hai..maein jab bhi ati hoon tum school ja rahi hti ho..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Me 2 fine :mrgreen: hume to chuttia hogi aaj se :mrgreen:

----------


## syeda

oh thats nice...  :Smile:  hamein to next week se hon gi..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

main ne tu nastha b kar lia  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

acha miss sweet ye batao ke tumhe ye itne ache cartoon tattoo kahan se mil jate hein mughe bhi batao mughe bhi aik save karna hai... :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main to google par dhoondti hoon...  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

mein ne bhi bohot koshish ki magar nahi mile..kher kabhi mil gaye ga..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

search karo prep dolls par...shayad mil jae :wink:

----------


## Ash

aww, now u got really kool signature syeda :hug;

and main bhai ke liye nastha bana rahi thi  :Smile: .

----------


## pinkyraja

main shopping karnay gaee hoi thi aur aatay saath net pur aa gai

----------


## zeeast

mein kuch bhi nahi ker rahi thi....

----------


## Ash

i waz sleeping :zzz;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was sleepin 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

I was also sleeping  :Big Grin:  YAhan sab soatay bohot hain..

----------


## Ash

main tu apni graduation mana kar aa rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

WOW! ash.. :hug1:Congrats
Monday is my graduation, tum bhi a jao na  :Big Grin:  ..how was ur graduation? pics lin, mujhe send karna  :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

Main to abhi ghar se aa raha hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main namaz parh rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

> WOW! ash.. :hug1:Congrats
> Monday is my graduation, tum bhi a jao na  ..how was ur graduation? pics lin, mujhe send karna


thanku :hug; wow tumhari monday ko hai ? i wish main aa sakti, per mere Grad ke liye other state se b guest aye howay hain na ... tu i can't  :Frown: ... haha.. aur mere Grad... ufffff i had sooooo much fun yaar  :Big Grin: .. khoob maza kia.. aur haan inshallah jald hi tum ko pix send kar doon gi  :Smile:  and Congratulaions 2 ya once again :hug;

----------


## Kainaat

Ash mujhe bhoolna nahin  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

congrats Ash.... :Smile: 


well...i was reading a book...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was shopping :mrgreen: 

Btw congrats Ash  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

i was sleeping....

----------


## urban_angel

I came from my graduation  :Big Grin:  ...Ash i did it..  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was sleeping  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

mubarkaaaaaaaaaaaan sadaf :hug; did u get my mail ?  :Big Grin: 

hmm.. main tu chaye bana rahi thi :frown;

----------


## urban_angel

Thanks Ash, and i got ur mail :hug1: 

I was sleeping!ZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzZ

----------


## kamalehi

playing sitar..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:1cool; 

I was playing with kittens  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin: 

main tu ghar ka kaam kar rahi thi :frown;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

To is mein ghussa karne wali baat kya hai? :duno;

----------


## zeeast

mein aapni mother inlaw se phone pe baat ker rahi ti....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main bahir football khel rahi thi :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

Mein dinner paka rahi thi.

----------


## zeeast

mein phone pe baat ker rahi ti...

----------


## urban_angel

i was packing my stuff  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kahan ja rehi hain aap?  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

i was reading a book....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was chae banaing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

main novel parh rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Mein sou rahi thi :S

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main nashta kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main intezar, still kar rahi hoon :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

karti raho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

dua karoo na ziyada nahi karna paray  :Frown:  :@

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

ji bacha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Was watching an English film called TRUMAN!

----------


## zeeast

mein tu jarahi houn aab.... :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Ate the mid-night meal :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

jogging kar ke aye hoon, per 30 min ho gaye hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Was reading ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was eating  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

was listening..... :Frown: 
plz don't ask me what??...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

what?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  haan zeeast sis wot? :P

main pak fone mila rahi thi :frown; per abi tak mila nahi :@

----------


## zeeast

:x i'm not gonna tell you naughty galssss....:x




i was sleeping.... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

bai main tu masoom se bachi hoon :blush:

aur main kitchen ka kaam kar rahi thi :@

----------


## zeeast

masoon bachi......^o)

----------


## Ash

haan na  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Mein sou rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

jogging kar ke aye hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main shopping karke ai hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

gud, kia khreeda ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm shoes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kis ko marnay ke liye ? :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tumhe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

mein breakfast ker rahi ti.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main dinner kar rahi thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

so ker utha hoon :s

----------


## xeon

so ker utha hoon :s

----------


## Ash

main bhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Was having dinner with my paternal uncle.

----------


## Ash

ammi se sar main massage karwa rahi thi oil ka  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Was having a home ministry meeting :S lol!

----------


## Ash

awww  :Big Grin:  kis ke saath ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

obviously family k saath :S HOME MEETING YAR! :P lolz

----------


## Ash

haha ji ji samjh gaye  :Stick Out Tongue: 

btw where do u live ?

----------


## NInA

In Scandinavia  :Big Grin:  lol!

Where do you live in US?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kool, and main California  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

2 Cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha yeah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

:Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

main nai dhansoo kisim ka chicken karahi banaya or khaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

wah wah!  :Big Grin: 

i just saw..IFFA WARDS! itni dair baad :P...i liked ASh perfomence with Abhi..it was fantastic..she was looking just stunning!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

I'm in the libraray...was returning books :P

----------


## Zaheer

i was posting in another thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

so sad so bad u r mad  :Stick Out Tongue:  J/K  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

so sad so bad u r mad  :Stick Out Tongue:  i am not j/k  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan :whistle; 

who cares :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

I was outside

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was inside  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer

i was offside

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:mrgreen: i was listening to music

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi :s

----------


## NInA

lol...

I was watching a movie..

----------


## Ash

koon se movie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Mr. faulty!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kool, per main ne nahi deekhi howi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

it's shooooooooooooo funny...u would be rolling on floor..if u watch it  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Lunch kiya

----------


## NInA

London ki tickets k rates dehking!

----------


## Ash

haha, koi acha rate mila kia ?

----------


## zeeast

kuch nahi...

----------


## NInA

nahin  :Frown:  sab bohat expensive hain :Frown:

----------


## Ash

haha, chaloo gud luck then  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

kuch bhi nahi...

----------


## NInA

just chilling!

----------


## Ash

ahan, i was chatting w/sumone :blush:

----------


## Fairy

Ahem ahem!

Hum tou breakfast karahey they  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

lol at ash  :Wink:  aww

mein bhi KHUD breakfast ker k a rahe hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

mein lunchfast karnay laga houn.

----------


## NInA

lol..i had chinese rolls...in ma lunch :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kool  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i was outside in my garden  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hehe..i was dancing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kuch aur v kar lia karoo tusi ji :mrgreen:

me tu so rahi thi :blush:

----------


## NInA

hehe bas kia keroon..kuch aur hai hi nahin kerne ko  :Big Grin: 

lolz..aww..i was listening to music...in fact, still am!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kool, main tu just so kar utthi hoon, and DT hi deekh rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

cool  :Big Grin:  abb moon haath dooh aien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha, nahi woh shaam ko dho laien gey :blush:  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolz...gandi bachi!  :Big Grin:  fresh nahin hona kia :P

----------


## Ash

hum fresh hi fresh, woh sentense nahi suna kia tum ne ' shair (lion/tiger) ke mun dhulay hi hotay hain '  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was waching TV  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

> hum fresh hi fresh, woh sentense nahi suna kia tum ne ' shair (lion/tiger) ke mun dhulay hi hotay hain '


lolz... :Big Grin:  ahaan...phir bhi..mera to heart kharab ho raha hai :duno; :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

tusi apna heart khrab nahi karoo, main kafi door hoon :blush: ab censor karoo is baat ko ji :blush:

----------


## NInA

hehe  :Big Grin:  app nay kaha aur humne ker di ... :Big Grin:  baji jiii  :Big Grin: ...( but feer v..) :S :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

baji ji :rolling; i told u pehlay b, dont call me baji/appi/ :frown; afterall i m not that bari :blush:

----------


## NInA

ok baji..last time  :Big Grin:  hehehe....appko tang kerne mein maza ata hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

abi main ne agar tusi ko tung kia na tu phir tusi ko b mazza aye ga bara :frown;  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hye Allah!..tau kis kambahk nay rokha hai!  :Big Grin:  shuroo ho jayen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ajj ke liye itna kafi nahi hai kia ji ? :thinking; :blush:  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

layyy.....yeh tau kuch bhi nahin :S :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha, gosh :rolling;

ok ji tusi itna kehtay ho tu fir ab tusi bach ke rahoo :lildevil;

----------


## NInA

tussi khush raho saddi khair hai ji  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan bai main ab nastha karnay ja rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> haan bai main ab nastha karnay ja rahi hoon


NASHTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :duno;

----------


## Ash

ya dopehar ke 12 bajanay walay hain, me ke b/fast ka time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

lolzzz..i see  :Big Grin: ....!

----------


## Ash

ya  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was sleepin  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

i was reading fashion mag

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:1cool;

----------


## NInA

was having chit chat with ma family  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

and main so kar utthi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

was playing a game...:P

----------


## Ash

b/fast kar rahi thi, ajj 10 bajay hi kar lia  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

i was outside :blush:

----------


## zeeast

dinner kara hai abhi...

----------


## Ash

main ammi se sar main oil ka massage karwa rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

mein chips kha rahe thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main bartan dho rahi thi :s

----------


## NInA

i was eating icecream  :Big Grin: ...aur gala kharab  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was chatting with.... :blush:

----------


## Ash

driving

----------


## NInA

was eating fish..

oyee bubbly..u have licence?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

aaho :blush:

----------


## NInA

zaberdast..let's go outside  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

sure, tum aa jaoo yahan, we'll have fun then  :Big Grin:  :hug;

----------


## NInA

why NAT! tum tayar tau hai jaana  :Big Grin: :hug1:

----------


## Ash

ahoo main v tyar hoon ji, bus tum jaldi se aa jaoo chandni, tum kab le rahi ho licence ?

----------


## NInA

hehe cool den..gadi start kero bas mein sandels pahan aoon  :Big Grin: ...mein...jald hi..graduation k baad:P

----------


## Ash

haha, aur graduate kab ho gi tum ? :wink;

----------


## NInA

3 sal baad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Embarrassment: 

kahan se skool se ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

college  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ohhh  :Big Grin:  i was like wow means tum 9th class main ho, had hai  :Big Grin: 

ok kool then  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

10th mein  :Big Grin:  aray Dk a k language seehki...phir kuch courses...aur abb studies continue  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

oh ok kool..  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

shanku :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

oh wait, so u mean ke tum 10th main ho rite? :s

----------


## NInA

nahin :S ...aray haan yar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

^o)

nahi b aur haan b :s Ek gall kar na kuriye :s

----------


## NInA

haan na meri massi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

awwwww, massi :blush: okie dokie samjh gaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hehehe good good  :Big Grin:  tumhari tubelight ho gaye on  :Big Grin:  muhahaha

----------


## Ash

oyeeeee, tum ko woh baat abi tak yaad hai tube lite wali :blush:  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

tau kaisay bhool sakti hai  :Big Grin:  memory ko refresh rahknay k liye achi rehti hain aissi baatain  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

mein abhi bahair se aayee houn...

----------


## NInA

hummm

----------


## Ash

hmm.. kia ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

wohiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :wink:

----------


## xeon

phone per batain  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

breakfast kar rahi thi

----------


## Fairy

Garma garam debate sunn rahii thi :S

----------


## Zaheer

so raha tha.

----------


## NInA

was sleeping

----------


## pinkyraja

movie dekh rahi thi

----------


## aneeza ali

api se gupshup kar rahe the  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was playin video game  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

mein bus mein lift mein thi..lol

----------


## NInA

was sleeping

----------


## Qambar

Bore ho raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main phone par bat kar rahi thi....3 ghante baat ki hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

3 ghantay kis sE?  :Embarrassment: 

main tu so rahi thi :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisi se :blush:

----------


## Ash

ohhhhhh, samjh gaye ji main, tusi tu baray lucky ho ji :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ahaan...  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

aaho :wink;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:  :hug1:

----------


## manni9

> Bore ho raha tha


Tou ab hamin kyun bore kerne aagae
hahaha
just kidding

----------


## NInA

was eating halwa

----------


## manni9

waooo
main bhi khaon ga

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

jee nahi ittna nahi banaya Khalla nay ke hum bin bullae Mehmanon ko bhi khillain

----------


## syeda

mein bi khaon gi..lol

----------


## manni9

arre dekho inn logon ko muft khore he na??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

KHORE? :duno;

----------


## manni9

muft ka khane walle yaar

----------


## syeda

jaise ap ho..hena??lol

----------


## manni9

jee nahi wo hamari khalla nay pakaya hea.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

phir humne nahi khana  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

kyun nahi??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapki khalla ne banaea hai islie  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## manni9

per khalla bauth kuch hongi aap see mil ker
 :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Par main khush nahi hongi unse mil kar  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

kyunnnnn????

----------


## NInA

was working on ma laptop! :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio ka kya matlab? waise hi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

Khalla nay tou aap ke liye Tea bhi banai thi..
Aur tum bhi na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yess main bhi na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

hahaha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very funny....NOT :whistle;

----------


## manni9

didn't get ur point

----------


## Miss_Sweet

achi baat hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

kyun bhai??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main BHAI nahi hoon! sis kaho  :Big Grin:  [/table]

----------


## manni9

kis ki???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapki  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa syeada? :P

----------


## syeda

kuch nahi bas hansi ayi thi..lol

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was chatting  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> aapki


Do u have any Bro.????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah 3  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main brownie kha rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

wo kia hota hai?? 

well hi ashu how r u??

----------


## manni9

> yeah 3


Tou kya wo kaafi nahi jo mujhe bhi bro. Banarahi ho
BTW I don't have any SIS.


Jub Allah nay nahi di tou tum kyun taang ara rahi ho uss ke kaamon main
 :x

----------


## Ash

yeh hota hai  :Big Grin: , ajj subha subha hi kha li  :Big Grin: 

main theek thaak Allah ka shukar hai syeda, tum sunaoo kaisi ho? itnay din baad aye ho..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yummyyyy mujhe bhi dooooo

----------


## Ash

le lo, waisay main ne tu kha lia :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sara ka sara?

----------


## Ash

haan na :hug;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okey koi gall nai :hug1:  :Smile:

----------


## muaz_m

messing around
nothing different even now

----------


## NInA

waz drinking tea

----------


## Roshni

just came back from work :ye;

----------


## xeon

Persian resturant sai aaya hoon abhi

----------


## NInA

i was getting ready for college...but just got to know that our 2 lessons have been cancelled!

----------


## zohaib_zaheer

salaam 2 all the beautiful people

----------


## Quiet Whisper

went for the friday prayer  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main college se ai hoon

----------


## Roshni

Sehri

----------


## Aleena

sleeping

----------


## Roshni

praying

----------


## Quiet Whisper

sleeping :$

----------


## Aleena

had my sehri.

----------


## waffa

aftari ki hai ..........ymi .....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

reading

----------


## Aleena

sleeping, now waiting 4 sumone *mad*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh mad kaun hai? :wink:

----------


## Aleena

i m mad at someone, btw nice signature.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok..leiken kausni sig yeh wali ? :P

----------


## Fairy

Sehri

----------


## Aleena

Taraveeh parh ke aye hoon.

----------


## Roshni

i was at work browsing and researching something very irrelevant and useless in my mind.

----------


## TISHA

sleeping

----------


## waffa

study

----------


## Roshni

ah well...nothing :ye;

----------


## syeda

i was on other site..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was chae piing :P

----------


## NInA

I was playin chess with ma bro, 30 mins lage...aur at the end game automatically draw ho gaye!

man, IT was fun!

----------


## zeeast

I was on the phone....
with my BOSSSSSSSSSSS :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main song sun rahi thi /hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

just woke up and taking shower.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

r u taking shower right now? :duno; :P

----------


## NInA

lolzzzzz

hummmm.......

----------


## Aleena

i was beta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha ok :mrgreen:

----------


## Aleena

:Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## NInA

lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahane mein bhi shammi wali baat hai kya?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

nahi na tum ne beta baat hi aisi ki ke mujhay sharam aa gaye  :Big Grin:  acha ab stop it :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz sharmili ho aap phir mere jaise :blush: :P

----------


## Aleena

haan bilkul  :Smile: 

main just grocery kar ke aye hoon.

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

well was sleeping :s

----------


## DonWit

Loo mein tha.....

----------


## TISHA

i was at an party

----------


## Roshni

hmm kuch khaas nahi bus abbu ji se baatain :ye;

----------


## manni9

> hmm kuch khaas nahi bus abbu ji se baatain :ye;


yaqeenen daant hi pard rahi ho gi :P

----------


## NInA

I was having Lunch with my family :ye;

----------


## OmI

I waz reading Spider Magzine..... frm there i came to knw bout this communtity....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was talkin to mum  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

Loo mein tha....

loose motions...

OMG... gtg again..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok bye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleena

long drive per thi.

----------


## Fairy

Hum TV pe Laahasil dekh rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## DonWit

Fairy ji hum kaun....

----------


## Fairy

HumTV channel hai bro  :Smile:

----------


## DonWit

achchaaaaaaaa......

----------


## NInA

hummm...

I was doing more than one thing..

well.....was trashing some papers yet was talkin on ph n also chattin...

n now here...

how's everyone

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating...abhi bhi kha rahi hoon waise to :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

n that reminds me k meine aaj khana hi nahin khaya hai poora din  :Frown:

----------


## Aleena

awww, why not ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ohoo kio Fairy baji?

----------


## NInA

Appo...buri baat...chalo me also going to finish something in kitchen...let's go n prepare something there for u too?  :Smile: 

shaba a jaooooooooo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

:hug;

----------


## Fairy

Aww...dun worry sweeties..abhi khaa loongi :hug; Thankuu na :givefl;

n Nina...i wud love to join u in the kitchen  :Big Grin:  dekhoon zarra Ninaa jee keshe kaam karteen hein  :Big Grin:  hai na? :hug;

----------


## NInA

> Aww...dun worry sweeties..abhi khaa loongi :hug; Thankuu na :givefl;
> 
> n Nina...i wud love to join u in the kitchen  dekhoon zarra Ninaa jee keshe kaam karteen hein  hai na? :hug;


hehehe sure appoooooo :hug1: 

u'r most welcome....aaj app baitoo..aur mein kuch PREPARE kerti hoon app k liye  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Khana zaroor daikh kay  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## NISHA

[video width=100 height=100]  :Smile:   :Smile:  
cool
[/video]

----------


## Sugar

watchin a movie No entry...

----------


## Roshni

just came back from a very very zaberdast dinner with my friend and family. :ye;

----------


## Roshni

just came back from a very very zaberdast dinner with my friend and family. :ye;

----------


## Kainaat

I was sleeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

I was sleeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating brownies :mrgreen:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating brownies :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

I was.......

working

----------


## NInA

I was.......

working

----------


## Aleena

was sleeping

----------


## Aleena

was sleeping

----------


## rami

i was typing some documents....as i m at ofc... :sleep;

----------


## rami

i was typing some documents....as i m at ofc... :sleep;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am in college  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am in college  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

I was out for a walk.

----------


## NInA

I was out for a walk.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mausam kaisa hai wahan?  :Smile:  

Idhar to ZOR ki barish

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mausam kaisa hai wahan?  :Smile:  

Idhar to ZOR ki barish

----------


## NInA

Humm bohat sardi hai yahaan. Meget kold :S....

hummm .... :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Humm bohat sardi hai yahaan. Meget kold :S....

hummm .... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan bhi bohat tez hawa aur barish....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan bhi bohat tez hawa aur barish....

----------


## NInA

awww you like this kinna weather?

well, mein bus mein thi.....was on ma way HOME.

----------


## NInA

awww you like this kinna weather?

well, mein bus mein thi.....was on ma way HOME.

----------


## Aleena

was doing lot of things :s now tired!

----------


## Aleena

was doing lot of things :s now tired!

----------


## Roshni

cousins ke saath baskin robbins gai thi, thandi main thandi thandi ice cream khaee, logon ko tease kiya, chaandi raat or lambi lambi baatain was fun indeed :ye;

----------


## Roshni

cousins ke saath baskin robbins gai thi, thandi main thandi thandi ice cream khaee, logon ko tease kiya, chaandi raat or lambi lambi baatain was fun indeed :ye;

----------


## Kainaat

I am in Office, chatting with my friend saying "Dua karo Pakistan match jeet jaye" :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

I am in Office, chatting with my friend saying "Dua karo Pakistan match jeet jaye" :rolling;

----------


## Azim

I was just thinking about pakistan while hearing to news....

----------


## Azim

I was just thinking about pakistan while hearing to news....

----------


## hunteralone

i was eating spagheti

----------


## hunteralone

i was eating spagheti

----------


## palwasha

i m juz watching t.v

----------


## palwasha

i m juz watching t.v

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating pizza :mrgreen:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating pizza :mrgreen:

----------


## Aleena

wow meray liye kahan hai pizza?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

main maghrib ki namaz parh rahi thi

----------


## Aleena

wow meray liye kahan hai pizza?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

main maghrib ki namaz parh rahi thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pizza kha liya sara :P

main nashta kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:  din ke 3 bajhe lolz :lol:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pizza kha liya sara :P

main nashta kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:  din ke 3 bajhe lolz :lol:

----------


## Aleena

din ke 3 bajay tu lunch hota hai stupid  :Big Grin: 

hmm.. main kuch b nahi kar rahi thi :s

----------


## Aleena

din ke 3 bajay tu lunch hota hai stupid  :Big Grin: 

hmm.. main kuch b nahi kar rahi thi :s

----------


## pinkyraja

main namaz perh rahi thi asar ki

----------


## pinkyraja

main namaz perh rahi thi asar ki

----------


## Kainaat

Pulling Majid bhai's leg :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

Pulling Majid bhai's leg :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin: 

I was....watching TV  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin: 

I was....watching TV  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

was chattin w/someone  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Aleena

was chattin w/someone  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Kainaat

Breakfast

----------


## Kainaat

Breakfast

----------


## Aleena

nothing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating :P

----------


## hunteralone

I was watching ham aap ke hain kon?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching tumse acha kaun hai :blush:

----------


## hunteralone

watching india vs SA

----------


## manni9

cooking lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya bana rahe ho?? :mrgreen:

----------


## manni9

Aalu ki Sabzi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aalu ki sabzi?? alu khud eik sabzhi hai

----------


## Smart_Larka

HMMM YEH BHI HAI JEE Miss_Sweet JEE

MAIN DOST K SAATH BAHER BETHA HUA THA JEE

----------


## mahkooo

:coffee;

----------


## manni9

> Aalu ki sabzi?? alu khud eik sabzhi hai


lol lol i mean Allu ki bhujya madam  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh okey :mrgreen:

----------


## Aleena

fone per baat pak!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main janaasheen dekh rahi thi

----------


## Kainaat

Sleeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr_cool

i was watching garam masala... :lol:

----------


## hunteralone

watching cricket match

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was dancing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Smart_Larka

KAAM SAY GAYA HUA THA JEE BAHAR JEE

----------


## hunteralone

watching bunty aur babli

----------


## Kainaat

I am going to watch Bunty and Bubli  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aaminah

main apnay bhaiyoon ko tang kar rahi thi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleena

hmm.. just laiti howi hoon.

----------


## DonWit

Harry Potter n Goblet of fire dekh kar aaya....

Awesome...

----------


## Kainaat

main score dekh rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunteralone

I was having soup

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Harry Potter n Goblet of fire dekh kar aaya....
> 
> Awesome...


 :1cool; I want to watch that movie too  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunteralone

main te bas yahin hoon ... aur kuch kar hi nahi raha hoon

----------


## waffa

watching wwe

----------


## Aleena

lunch kar rahi thi

----------


## rami

yahoo pe chatting kar rahi thi.. :P

----------


## syeda

lolzzzz rami

mein bas bus se utar kar college ayi hon..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main college mein hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

mein b

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main c :P

----------


## Roshni

watched Harry Potter with cousins
and had Thai tea so i m kinda high right now :ye;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ahaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

kaam  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

i was palying chess

----------


## Aleena

so rahi thi

----------


## Aaminah

main bhi soo hewe rahi thi phir namaz parh kar yahan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main....pareshan thi :S

----------


## Aleena

awww, pareeshan kiyoon? sab khriyat tu hai na?

----------


## waffa

breakfast kar raha tha

----------


## syeda

hmm mein apna kam kar rahi thi

----------


## Mr_cool

main kisi oor ka kaam kar raha tha....  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was watching tv

----------


## waffa

watching movie

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main kisi ko miss kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

mein class mein thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

is waqt?

----------


## waffa

main dinnar karne gya tha

----------


## Aleena

so rahi thi

----------


## waffa

abi tuk tu yahe hoOn

----------


## Sonay

at work!

----------


## rami

mcdonald kha rahi thi

----------


## syeda

bus mein thi

----------


## khawab

lecture ho raha tha ufffffffffffffffff bore bande khate hue hain saare....saare students jamayian le rahe the aisa lag raha tha k abhi so jayein ge...lolz :sleep;

----------


## Mr_cool

lolzzz

main sooch raha tha k kia kia jaye....

----------


## hunteralone

I have just come from office

----------


## Aleena

chattin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

meine harry Potter ke tickets book karaye aur Apni aunt se kaha woh mere liye Xbox 360 layingi this summer...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching tv  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was tolking to my frend

----------


## Shumyla

i was chatting online with my friend

----------


## Sugar

watching salam namaste

----------


## RamBalram

i was chatting wid a friend

----------


## rose

was haveing my bfast  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

i had a long chat with my lil darling sister :ye;

----------


## DonWit

Watching THe Goblet of fire... 
Awesome man... but Azkaban was better... i think the director ate too many details but not his fault, the book was too lengthy....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...

i was watching a drama  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

just cum 4rm out site.......wid frends

----------


## Aleena

so rahi thi  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main chat kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

main b chat he kar raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kis se? :P

----------


## Roshni

just came back from a wedding held in treasure island right next to sanf rancisco, it was soooooooo much fun there :ye; :ye; :ye;

----------


## rose

was sleeping  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## hunteralone

I saw the movie

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching Geo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

kuch b nai kar rahi thi

----------


## waffa

masti wid frends.........lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:1cool;

----------


## waffa

masti wid frends.........lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sun lia

----------


## *Fatima*

i was @ work

----------


## Aleena

song sun rahi hoon :s

----------


## Roshni

i was in the shower

----------


## Kainaat

kaam  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Pappa ka sarr daba rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Brownman

i was studying like a good little desi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main apne bhai ko tang kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

main drama dekh rahi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

which one?

----------


## Kainaat

Breakfast  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

breakfast

----------


## syeda

kuch nahi bas bhethi hoi thi

----------


## sunnyenger

yani farig  :Frown:  [/scroll]

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was chattin  :Big Grin:

----------


## babynaz

hm in schOoL =(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main shopping kar rahi thi

----------


## manni9

waoooo,yaqeenan filmain hi kareed rahi ho gi :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nope..i bought shoes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

i was playing with my baby :ye;

----------


## syeda

ur baby??? really??

hmm kuch nahi bas sites dekh rahi thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was downloading a drama  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Which one sweety?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Uska naam: "Kaisa Yeh Pyaar Hai"  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Haan!  :Big Grin:  aaj meine dekha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oh really?? So u to watch it? U like it or not?
do u have sony?  :Big Grin:  u r luuuucky!!
I looooooove this drama to much! u know y? bcoz of iqbal (angad or zaib) :blush: lolz..

humare paas sony ata tha free pehle...ab band ho gaya hai  :Frown:  islie ab main net se download karti hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...acha!  :Big Grin:  

Sweety mein kabhi kabhi dekh letti hoon...ab yeh serials itney achey nahin lagtey k rozana shouq se dekhoon  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok  :Smile:  Par main to roz dekhti hooon  :Big Grin:  

u know apna apna shoq hota hai :wink:

----------


## Kainaat

Tv dekh rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzzammil

watching the cricket match

----------


## hunteralone

I was having tea

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watchin Tv :mrgreen:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin football match

----------


## DonWit

was watching Apaharan...

flawless movie...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Humare ghar meri cousins aye howi thi abhi abhi ghai hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Aur mein khud cousins k ghar gayi huwi thi  :Big Grin:  kuch der pehley aayi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Cool  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

i was at work phir friends k saath awaragardi at baskin robbins, starbucks and carl's jr, phir ghar aakar ammi ko tang kiya un k saath aik dorky sa paki drama dekha, baby ke naaz uthaaye, shower liya or ab yahan per agai (aaj main kafi bol rahi hun duno why  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Aleena

thats good.

main kuch b nai kar rahi thi.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main boooore ho rahi thi!

----------


## Aleena

chattin w/my bhabhiiii :hug;

----------


## dsjeya

had medicines

----------


## Muzna

was eating burger

----------


## Aleena

i wanna eat chicken burger that liberty one, lhr kaaaaaa  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was watching crim prograam

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sonay ki koshish kar raha tha par neend nahi aa rahi thi

----------


## Muhammad

i am coming from home & now i am in office my home in (peshawar)

----------


## TISHA

i ws eating dinner

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was writing

----------


## Fairy

watching TV

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

laiti howi thi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleepin

----------


## Kainaat

meeting mein thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

kuch b nahi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mmmmm movie dekh raha tha

SCARFACE

its awesome

----------


## Fairy

Cousins aaye they un k saath baithi thi

----------


## elektra

eating

----------


## Aleena

pix deekh rahi thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main homework kar rahi thi

----------


## Aleena

awww, aur main kuch b nai  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Kainaat

namaz parh rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

mmmmmmmmmm i was reading

----------


## Sporadic

> namaz parh rahi thi



mashaAllah Allah aur taufeeq day

----------


## elektra

ameen allah subb ko taufeeq da

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

khana kha raha tha

----------


## palwasha

nayi baat batai hai badboy apney thnnkxxxx alot 
main tou samjhi apkey elawa koi aur khana nahi khata

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was wathin tv

----------


## Aleena

movie deekh rai thi, "shadi number one" that was funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Tue Dec 06, 2005 11:16 pm
> 
> namaz parh rahi thi 
> 
> 
> 
> mashaAllah Allah aur taufeeq day


Faisal bhai main to 5 namazein per day parhti hoon, ab to bahot salon se, Allah kare sab is raaste par a jayein, ameen  :Smile: 

main namaz parh kar aayi hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

very good 
Hamaray liye bhi dua ker diya karain keh ham bhi perh lain  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

class mein thi

----------


## Aleena

so rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

khana kha raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main drama dekh rahi thi

----------


## Aleena

dinner kar rahi thi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleepin

----------


## palwasha

sleepin k elawa koi aurr kaama ata hai

----------


## Mr_cool

well i woz listing songs
sona bhi bohat mushkil kaam hai ....
mujhay bhi sikha doo yar mujhay neend nahi aati ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol  :Big Grin:  

i was wathin drama

----------


## Aleena

room saaf kar rahi thi apna  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Match dekh rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

konsa

----------


## Kainaat

> konsa


Aaj 1st one day hai :ye;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> sleepin k elawa koi aurr kaama ata hai


yeah sonay ka baad uthna :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main nashta kar rahi thi

----------


## Qambar

main idher hi tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

magar nazar nahi aye
bad boy uthney k elawa koi maur kaam ata hai soney k bad sub hi uthey hai

----------


## Qambar

Main tou idher hi tha per aap ko pata nahin kyon nazar nahin aaya

----------


## palwasha

ny ways ap kesey hoooo 
can i have ur id plzzz

----------


## Qambar

iM FINE 
U already got my ID

----------


## palwasha

oh sori forget yaar 
ya me got ur id kya ap abhi online hoooo

----------


## Qambar

yeah im online now

----------


## palwasha

acha life kesi hai apki

----------


## Qambar

life is going very koool

----------


## Tanha

watching TV..:P

----------


## *Fatima*

i was boring thats y i come here

----------


## Aleena

kuch v nai  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

i was sleeping

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main b-day party mein thi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  guess who ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tanha

Movie dekh raha thaa..:P

----------


## Aleena

kitchen saaf kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Which one?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanha

Chating..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Tanha I asked u which movie u saw?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanha

Oh.. ABHARAN.. 

Ajay ki Aur Nana Patiger..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ooh...ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanha

Hm....


me in sleepy moOd na..;(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Jao so jao na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanha

Han jaa raha hoOn..

Take carez..
Babye...
ALLAH HAFIz.. :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

me watchin movie

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Allah Hafiz... And gudd night  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

good night 2 u hope u have good dreams

----------


## Tanha

Bye Tisha.. and Gud nite..:P

----------


## TISHA

good nite over here its morning

----------


## Miss_Sweet

not here

----------


## Aleena

novel parh rahi thi

----------


## affairless

i was studying coz i have an exam ,,,,to chill out i came over here

----------


## hunteralone

salman khan ki movie dekh raha tha jismain woh pagal hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kaunsi? tere naam?  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

I was watchin a drama : "Ishq"

It was so sad  :Frown:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mtv par 
pimp my ride dekh raha tha

----------


## Tanha

Movie.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main bhi movie dekh rahi thi

----------


## Tanha

Sleeping..

----------


## Kainaat

Driving

----------


## Sporadic

nothing

----------


## *Fatima*

I was @ work

----------


## Mr_cool

main kisi ka kaam kar raha hoon...

----------


## hunteralone

i was waiting for someone

----------


## OmI

i was taking a bath...... :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Omi jii....aap itne SCARY avatars kio lagate ho??

Bache darr jaein ghe :whistle;

----------


## Tanha

Sleeping.. :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

i feel good today

----------


## OmI

I was sleeeeeping..... :sleep;

----------


## syeda

kuch nahi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin drama on tv

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heh..aur kahan dekhna tha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I was watchin tv on tv  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

tv on tv.....

yeh kaise dekhta hain...

i was listening to R8 here R8 now Hip Hop mix...

kisi ko chahiye to main upload kar sakta hun but i guess sabke paas already hoga...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was kidding  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

kidddin kaise karti hain aap miss sweet...

mein khaana kha raha tha....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaise karti hoon?...jaise sab karte hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hunteralone

I was having chat

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

shopping center gaya hua tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was downloading songs and hi5.com par thi :mrgreen:

----------


## Tanha

Downloading some clipsS..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main gym ghai thi

----------


## OmI

I was sleeeeeeeepinggg

----------


## DonWit

main muzik sun raha tha....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main abhi abhi college pohcnchi hoon

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

breakfast kar raha tha

----------


## syeda

hmm mein doosri site par thi

----------


## Qambar

konsi site per???

----------


## hunteralone

I was in office

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was eating

----------


## Tanha

hmm just time pasS..:P

----------


## Kainaat

Driving

----------


## NInA

I woke up ...STUCK with my PC...i still am here.....sticking with PC.

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleepinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## elektra

watching tv

----------


## DonWit

college se aaya hun...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main gym se ai hoon

----------


## DonWit

Nach baliye vekh raya si

----------


## Aleena

kuch nai

----------


## Tanha

Instalation.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

instalation what?

----------


## Tanha

keya Instal kertay hain.. Software naa.. PAGAL..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh...maine samjha khud apna dimagh install kar rahe the aap  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tanha

Hmm... wo tu abhi ap k pass hi hai na.. jab ap wapis karoO gay.. main ker loOn ga na instal..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...aapka dimagh mere paas...?? woh kaise?? :duno;

----------


## Tanha

Aray ap koO zaroOrat thi na.. mangny aye thay.. tu main nay diya na..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ji nahi..mujhe aise dimagh ki zaroorat nahi hai jo khaali ho :rolling;

----------


## Tanha

Hain.. khali Ooppss.. .

kaam nikal geya hai tu ab khali keh diya.. wah.. chaloO BachoO ainda sahi.. ab nahi dena na..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aynda kya? i dont need ur khaali dimagh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tanha

Haan ab khali jo ker diya hai esa hi kahoO gay na ab.. :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

khaali aapne khud kia hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanha

WoO kesay ge.. ap nay Use ker ker k khatam ker diya hai na.. ab maan b nahi rahay.. :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine use hi nahi kia...kioke mujhe pata tha aap ka dimagh khaali hai...aapne jharoo maar maar ke dimagh apna saaf kardia hai

----------


## Tanha

Hahahahah...

Ager ap ko pata tha. k khali hai.. tu pir q lay ker gaye thay,,.??

----------


## Roshni

i was just doing nothing, my mind was lost wandering idhar udhar so thats about it. :ye;

----------


## DonWit

Pak match ki highlights dekh raha tha...

Awesome century by Akmal(i luv him)

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

so raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

news dekh rahi thi

----------


## DonWit

Bluffmaster dekh kar aaya hun

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching Pitaah

----------


## DonWit

was downloadin songs
RANG DE BASANTI

----------


## TISHA

i heard that song already

----------


## DonWit

puri album dwnld kar rajha tha sirf woh song nahi

----------


## TISHA

ok but did u ever heard of it and if u did did u like it

----------


## DonWit

jepp i liked it dats why i am dwnldn the album

----------


## TISHA

ok do u want to watch the movie

----------


## Sporadic

konsi lolz  :Big Grin: 
sorry for interruption in the coversation

----------


## TISHA

no its alright

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Breakfast

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main safaai kar rahi thi kithcen ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

mein Cricket khel raha tha

----------


## OmI

I waz playin' Counter Strike.....

----------


## *Fatima*

i was eating

----------


## Ash

chattin, still kar rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aaminah

yeh imran saab app kya kar rahay hooo 

wesay i was doing somethin which i dont remember now so forget it.. i wont remember it ever.. wesay itni buri cheez nahin thi likih phir bhi bhool gai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

Naashta

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

taking a shower

----------


## DonWit

dinner

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main bahir se ai hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

upadatin blog

----------


## Aleena

cozuins se baat kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

Havin' breakfast

----------


## Roshni

i was taking bath .

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

BREAKFAST

----------


## elektra

watching tv

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was chatting  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

mein p k mast tha.....



arre yaar juice peeke mast tha

----------


## Tanha

Sleeping..:P

----------


## Aleena

chatting

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

wATCHIN FIFA player of the year award

----------


## Tanha

Chatting.:P

----------


## Kainaat

DRIVING

----------


## Qambar

repaing network connecting

----------


## palwasha

talking wit mai frnd on phone

----------


## Miss_Sweet

watching drama

----------


## Aleena

so rahi thi

----------


## Ash

kisi ka wait :@

----------


## Tanha

Awaein Ultay seedhay Pangay ker raha tha..:P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Watchin movie
Danny the Dog

----------


## OmI

Downloading.....

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Watchin Movie
Ice age

----------


## OmI

Watchin' TV

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Watching TV

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanha

Pangay ker raha tha.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aaminah

i was chatting wid my firneeds.. then i started getting bored so came here  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

i was taking shower

----------


## Aaminah

i was exploring somethni

----------


## Ash

like wot ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was searching

----------


## Aaminah

something new  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

something old  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aaminah

something nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

something bad :P

----------


## Aaminah

hmm somethin pleasent

----------


## NInA

I was working on few things in my room and was listening to music on MAX. Vol.

----------


## Aaminah

wow nice nina... anythin else u were doing which u forgot to mention??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz

----------


## Ash

kahana kha rahi thi

----------


## DonWit

naashta yaani breakfast

----------


## TISHA

shopping

----------


## OmI

I waz playin' guitar

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

breakfast

----------


## pinkyraja

bhai say batain kar rahi thi

----------


## palwasha

me juzzzzzz doin pangey wit mai frnds den vo log gae tou phir main yahan agae

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was taking shower

----------


## Ash

i was and i m chattin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok gudd 4 u :P

----------


## manni9

n bad for him/her jis say yeh chattin ker rahi hain :P
jk  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:lol: lolzz dekha phir vibrate...battery new chahie kya :rolling

----------


## manni9

:x not funny
lol :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

sach karwa laga ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

haan such karwa hoota hea but itz nt true  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleena

sleeping

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> haan such karwa hoota hea but itz nt true


it IS true...woh saaf nazar a raha hai

----------


## manni9

mujhe tou nahi dikh raha :P

----------


## manni9

> sleeping


lagtta hea yeh phir so gain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> mujhe tou nahi dikh raha :P



Dikhe gha kaise...ankhein use karo ghe to dikhai de gha :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Dont remember
but watchin Mtv right now

----------


## *Fatima*

i was eating

----------


## usaf

checking ma mails

----------


## sync

sleeping

----------


## Roshni

I was cleaning my rooom :ye;

----------


## Ash

subha ke 7 bajay  :Embarrassment: 

mujhay bara ajeeb khawab aya usi per sooch rahi thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watchin tv and eatin candies  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was watching tv as every tym

----------


## OmI

Havin' dinner

----------


## Ash

kisi se baat :blush:

----------


## cheekychick_b

eatingggg

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was playing gamecube  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanha

searching..:P

----------


## TISHA

i was watching the movie jism

----------


## Sporadic

Sirf movie kahna kaafi tha, naam batana zaroori tha kia  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

sorry i was jux saying clear

----------


## Sporadic

doesnt matter, 
i said this coz that was not a family movie. so there was no need to mention the name, it might possible most of the member has not yet watched it, lekin is k baad k Tisha nay daikhi hai aur achi hogi, woh daikh lain, so this could be misleading, 
Plz dont take ma words -ve  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

OK

----------


## Sporadic

Thanx Sweety for understanding me  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

ur welcome

----------


## Sporadic

Waisay tumhari posts daikhi hain kaafi mainnay, un say mujhay yeh tou lagga hai k tum bohat +ve thinkings rakhti ho, thats very nice,  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------


## Sporadic

u welcome lolz

----------


## TISHA

u no spordic some1 is being mean 2 me

----------


## Sporadic

who is he/she?

----------


## TISHA

he sallo_smartest

----------


## Qambar

No im qambar  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## Sporadic

wat is the problem?
in which thread he is doing this
Plz let me know

----------


## Ash

wot happend tisha ?

----------


## DonWit

PAta nahi kya hua use

i was havin dinner

----------


## *Fatima*

i was eating

----------


## OmI

me tooo  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 3 :mrgreen:

----------


## Tanha

Enjoy..:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching pakistani punjabi movie  :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

Ukhhh !!!!
Wht made u watch a pakistani punjabi movie....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was plying

----------


## OmI

playing wht ?

----------


## *Fatima*

plying play station

----------


## OmI

Kooool !!!
Which game ????  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching Love ke liye kuch bhi karega  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

So rahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## DonWit

eatin paneer pakoras

----------


## *Fatima*

wit paneer pakoras

i was work

----------


## DonWit

u were work????

yeh kaise ho sakta hai...

yu were the work

lolzz

----------


## OmI

I waz playin' Counter Strike...

----------


## *Fatima*

i was watching tv

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Me 2  :Big Grin:  and eating chocolate  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaNo

i was watching the lebanese Star Academy.. it's like american idol but umm.. better! lol

----------


## OmI

I waz havin' breakfast

----------


## DonWit

haircut karwake aaya tha...

----------


## palwasha

us key bad batth nahi liya

----------


## Omar

Larai Kar k aya hoon

----------


## Kainaat

driving

----------


## palwasha

kis k sath larai ki bhei apney

----------


## *Fatima*

i was on msn

----------


## palwasha

koool yaaara can i have ur msn id

----------


## *Fatima*

kiko :P

----------


## *Fatima*

lol yes i don mind send u i pm

----------


## OmI

I waz chatting wid Fatima  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

haha maloom hai tu

----------


## palwasha

jhoot tou ap key mu sey tapak ta hai omi

----------


## OmI

Oh reallyy !!!
Y do u think lyke tht !!!

----------


## *Fatima*

han sach kaha app ne omi tu na buht hai...... :bg: :bg:

----------


## OmI

Hey !!!!
Dun team up wid her !!!!

----------


## palwasha

bus ab chordo omi fatima bhi merey sath hai

----------


## *Fatima*

han im wid u

----------


## OmI

So wht.... main akela hi theek hoon :P
Im better thn both ov u....

----------


## palwasha

busssss rehney dooo appp

----------


## *Fatima*

omi sach i ur better than me never ever stop dreaming

----------


## OmI

Im not dreaming... thts truth  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

i jux came from dance class

----------


## OmI

Kooool... classical dance ????

----------


## TISHA

ya we do classicle sqare dancing slow dancing and i signed up 4 fast dancing will my mom wants me 2 be an dancer

----------


## OmI

wow..... kool yaar.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

i know how come u dont do dancing or u do

----------


## *Fatima*

ya me too idon lyk dancing

----------


## TISHA

i like dancing

----------


## *Fatima*

ok

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main abhi abhi kisi ke ghar se ai hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching tv

----------


## NInA

I was installing programs in my PC and was having breakfast.

----------


## DonWit

mein mast tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio kya kar rahe the  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was eating

----------


## cLueLeSsbabii89

i was getting ready. now i`m just waiting for my cousins to get here so we can go out. :wis;

----------


## palwasha

juz eating an ice cream

----------


## OmI

Kooool !!!  :Big Grin: 
I was drinking milk  :Frown:

----------


## Qambar

working

----------


## palwasha

itney barey hogae hooo aur bacho ki tarah milk peto ho omi

----------


## OmI

Kyuon milk sirf bachay pee saktay hain kia ??? :P


I waz havin' breakfast

----------


## DonWit

mein intezaar kar raha tha...abhi bhi kar raha hun...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching Shaadi nr 1  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

me juzzzz playin games wit mai brother

----------


## OmI

I was out for dinner

----------


## DonWit

mein intezaar kar raha hun

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kiska? 

i was eatin  :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

MOTEEE  :Big Grin: 


i was havin breakfast

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mote hoge tum :bg: 

Main college mein hoon :ye;

----------


## Kainaat

lunch  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was chatting with some1 :blush:

----------


## OmI

i waz out..... for dinner

----------


## Tanha

Chating.. :Smile:

----------


## Dua

coke pi rahi thi!

----------


## Tanha

akaily akaily hi pi li..:P

----------


## OmI

I waz sleeping

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was sleeping...itni achi nind a rahi thi mere bhai utha dia :x

----------


## OmI

Aur tum uthtay hi DT pe aagai  :Big Grin: 

Main to dinner kar raha tha......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapko koi problem? :bg: 

i was chatting :blush:

----------


## OmI

nope.... no problem at all.......
I was out.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watchin GEO  :Big Grin:

----------


## INFATUATED

i was out with friendz
 :up;  :hug1:  :applaud; :wis;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was eating :bg:

----------


## waffa

i was watching tv

----------


## Tanha

Taking TEA.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was waiting :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was watchin a eid program  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

TAlking on cell

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was chatting wit sheem :blush:

----------


## yogz87

was thinkin wheater to come here or no

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was cooking  :Big Grin:

----------


## OmI

Wow !!!
Kia banaya ???  :Big Grin: 


I was having dinner.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine pulao banaea :ang9: 

i was sleeping  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

nothing

----------


## kaysarluver09

watching movies

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hey you...

main bus mein bethi howi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

intezar! :@

----------


## Omar

out with friendz

----------


## *Fatima*

I was download msn in the laptop

----------


## waffa

aram kar raha tha aur kia

----------


## Ash

novel parh rahi thi

----------


## waffa

acha kon sa

----------


## Ash

Ek diya jalaye rakhna by Maha malik

----------


## waffa

wow tu kia jalaye rukha hai dya ..... well purpose kia tha novel ka

----------


## Ash

abi tu shuru kia hai, aur kafi lamba novel hai, khud khreed kar parh lo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

aray muje koi interset nahe hai main tu sirf yai jana chah raha tha kay tum nai kia learn kia 
any wayz ok z

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was watchin tv

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi

----------


## sunny2006

khuch nahi office ka kaam or kiya

----------


## hunteralone

I was sleeping and just had a tea

----------


## Ash

kitchen main thi

----------


## manni9

pard raha tha,
kitaboon main,
un ka chera  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

main movie deikh raha tha .....

----------


## *Fatima*

i was drinking tea

----------


## Kainaat

driving

----------


## *Fatima*

wow u drive

----------


## Kainaat

yep, for past 4 years   :Big Grin:

----------


## jatti_punjaban

u all people are pathetic do some real talk wif me the new chick man u re so lame

----------


## Kainaat

main blood test de kar aayi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

I m installing php and mysql in my office computer  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai

----------


## DonWit

khaana kha raha tha...

----------


## hunteralone

I went at nani's house

----------


## waffa

guests kay pass betha hoa tha

----------


## hunteralone

I ate vegetable bread kabab/sandwich

----------


## Ash

kuch nai

----------


## DonWit

kha raha tha...

----------


## manni9

pee raha tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

itna pee mat kia karo manni bhia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

ab tou pee pee ke jeena hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

ho haye bad manni

----------


## manni9

bad kyun jee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonWit

pee to natural phenomenon hai sabko karna padta hai...kuch og bed pe karte hain kuch loo mein..baaki open min  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

reading

----------


## Ash

kisi ki minattien kar rahi hoon :@

----------


## DonWit

hain?

----------


## Ash

hain wot?

----------


## Kainaat

driving

----------


## *Fatima*

eating

----------


## DonWit

kha kha ke moti ho jaogi...

was completin somthings..

----------


## *Fatima*

nahi hongi u mota

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai :s

----------


## dsjeya

seeing patiens in my clinic

----------


## Kainaat

eating dinner

----------


## Ash

nastha kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

me was taking milk  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

soone ki koshish ker raha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

aankhaein khool k kiya???  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

nahi bund ki thin issi liye soo nahi paya  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was watching tv

----------


## Ash

drama deekh rahi thi

----------


## manni9

soccer dekh raha tha Germany nay USA ko 4 1 say hera diya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kisi se baat :$

----------


## Roshni

> kisi se baat :$


and that was not me  :blee; 

maghrib ki namaz.

----------


## hunteralone

I was having lunch

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm burning some cds

----------


## *Fatima*

plying playstatian

----------


## hunteralone

i was watching TV

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai

----------


## *Fatima*

eating

----------


## asian-kuri

ws on msn nd still am

----------


## DonWit

same as asian kuri...

----------


## hunteralone

I was having breakfast

----------


## Ash

same here

----------


## S@nia

napping.

----------


## Roshni

just came back from work :ye;

----------


## Ash

tv deekh rahi thi

----------


## OmI

i was listning muzik...

----------


## hunteralone

I went to get my glasses make

----------


## Ash

kaam kaam aur kaam  :Frown:

----------


## hunteralone

I was watching movie

----------


## Ash

ganay sun rahi thi/hoon

----------


## asian-kuri

just had dinner 
nd then came on msn 
then b4 i signed this, i read this lol  :bg:

----------


## Kainaat

party par gayi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

watching TV

----------


## niceguy

Just woke up from a little nap

----------


## hunteralone

I was sleeping

----------


## Roshni

i was writing an email and reading news altogether.

----------


## *Fatima*

i was teaching my frend comp

----------


## hunteralone

I was watching Movie

----------


## Ash

chattin w/my couzin

----------


## *Fatima*

shopping kar rahi thi

----------


## Kainaat

chatting

----------


## hunteralone

i was in office

----------


## Ash

mail kar rahi thi!

----------


## hunteralone

I was watching TV

----------


## Ash

kitchen ka kaam kar rahi thi :s

----------


## manni9

cool me ny tou aaj khana jala diya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main nastha kar rahi thi

----------


## Kainaat

main abbu aur behan ki bahes sun rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was eating

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i am college aur abhi b hoon :ye;

----------


## hunteralone

I was chatting

----------


## *Fatima*

talk my frind

----------


## hunteralone

I were in office

----------


## khawab

i woz at ome b4 cumin to college...:P

----------


## DonWit

mein exams ke liye parh raha tha...

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Downlading songs

----------


## khawab

woz prayin namaz

----------


## Roshni

baby sitting ...

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Watchin cartooon

----------


## ratiq

was sleeping[/img]

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

was fighting with my bro lol

----------


## mahi_ve

revisin for physics... 
past papers sux!

----------


## hunteralone

I was studying

----------


## *Fatima*

i was watching tv

----------


## niceguy

was eating

----------


## hunteralone

I was having naashta (breakfast) :P

----------


## palwasha

i was listenin song nadia nadia

----------


## hunteralone

I was having lunch

----------


## palwasha

i was sleeping

----------


## niceguy

sleeping

----------


## DonWit

parhai kar raha tha...

----------


## palwasha

tum aprhia bhi kartey hoo

----------


## DonWit

ji!!
waise jahaan tak mujhe yaad hai mein almost teen saal pharmacy ke complete kar chuka hun...jinpe mujhe garv hai.. :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

hmmm

----------


## DonWit

aapne nahi bataya aap kya kar rahi thi?

----------


## *Fatima*

reading

----------


## hunteralone

I was watching movie

----------


## khawab

listenin music :bg:

----------


## palwasha

listenin song nadia nadia

----------


## DonWit

yeh kaun sa gaana hai?

----------


## hunteralone

ye karachi ki aik university ka song hai  :Big Grin: 

i was watching movie

----------


## palwasha

yeh song hai 

nadia nadia ja rey ja mu doh k aaa 
ball hia terey ya gai(cow) ki dum lambey ye daant(teeth)uper sey ganda yeh mu 
mu kholey jab tou aye badbooo
jarey jarey mu doh k aaaa
dekhey jo tujhey darjaeyyyee wo
chu ley jo tujhey allah bachaey useey 
ooo jrey ja mu doh k aeeeeeee
now check thid out
jo baney ja tera yarrr hai uska jeena dushwar
jis ney karliyaaa tujh  sey pyaar nahi usey bara koi khuaerr 
oo jarey ja mu doh k ayyyyy 

kesy hai ye song humari coll main ik larki k uper banay thaaaa ye

----------


## DonWit

kya baat hi...songs to humne bhi kaafi banaye hain par aaj kal Deep(our pianist)gaya ha hai to kuch nahi kar paate...

----------


## khawab

hehehe..acha hai :Smile:

----------


## palwasha

thnkz ok byez em goin ka l miltey ahi tc ov u

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

F1 race dekh raha tha

----------


## charming_prince

i am just cutting my nails,before clicking this topic............... :bg:  :hug1:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was eating

----------


## palwasha

iwas studing

----------


## hunteralone

I was studying

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Watching movie

FOUR BROTHERS

bahut achi movie hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was...wonderin :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleepin

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was....in class  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

me tooo

----------


## adeeahsan85

i was playing games

----------


## asian-kuri

i was on msn

----------


## Omar

i was studying CHEMISTRY

----------


## niceguy

hehe chem. I hate that class. I was just writing up my lab report.

----------


## Omar

Hey but thats my Favourite

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Studying

----------


## niceguy

partying

----------


## khawab

i woz cookin b4 cumin here

----------


## manni9

tou aaj kya jalaya
ooh i mean pakaya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin Everybody Loves Raymond

----------


## khawab

> tou aaj kya jalaya
> ooh i mean pakaya


jee kuch nahin jalaya :P ..jo bhi pakaya bohot acha pakaya hai :bg:

----------


## nini

dinner

----------


## niceguy

studying

----------


## *Fatima*

i was sleeping

----------


## Kainaat

safai  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

watching moive

----------


## Kainaat

movies, kounsi

----------


## Omar

Again Studying Chemistry

----------


## niceguy

studying

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Watching football match
btw Barcelona and Benfica
Barcelona won
yahooo
they r in Semifinals
Ronaldinho roolss

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Sleepin

----------


## Roshni

sleeping . . .

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

bahir baraf par rahi hai
ghoom kar aaya hun baraf ma

----------


## khawab

main break fast kar rahi thi.. :bg:

----------


## palwasha

me takin mai medisinesss

----------


## chinus

watched cricket match

----------


## Ash

ufff khudaya, mails pmz parh kar reply kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was sleeping

----------


## Ash

tv deekh rahi thi

----------


## manni9

kabhi kabhi ache bachon ko pard bhi lena chahiye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

parhnay ki ummar tu ab gaye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

lo Fatima tumhare baare main kya kehrahi hain :P

----------


## Ash

aray woh tu main ne apnay baray main kaha tha na :x

----------


## manni9

acha m sorry Fatima wrong baat kerdi  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

hehe

----------


## asian-kuri

me was havin ma dinna

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Playing Spill

----------


## niceguy

lab

----------


## Ash

vaccume kar rahi thi

----------


## *Fatima*

I was eating and watching tv

----------


## Ash

was chattin w/my friends

----------


## Omar

out with friendz

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi

----------


## khawab

me woz watchin TV

----------


## Ash

havin dinner

----------


## EPSUCKS

iss sey pehley cricket kehl ker aya hoon aur phir ......

baarish hogayi to...dostooo pakodey bana liye aur ab hai key dil mein mera seesha(hookah) aur hai musicccccccccccccc.......


cool hain na ..... ....

----------


## Ash

music sun rahi hoon aur friends se baat

----------


## *Fatima*

im eating

----------


## kamrandemon

i was cooking foood
 :Smile: 
amazing isn't it?

----------


## *Fatima*

yes its cook for me plz

----------


## kamrandemon

aray pehlay hee 5 logon ka khana banay hay abbb tumharay leay bheee?
bhaee bari jaaalim duniya hay yeah

----------


## Ash

5 logoo ke liye kiyoon banaya ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol ok araam karo i don want

----------


## kamrandemon

aray aik main aur 4 meray dost yar

----------


## Ash

tu app sirf apnay liye banaya karien na

----------


## kamrandemon

bhaeee hum sub aik ghar kee tarha mil jul kar rehtay hain naaa
like brothers

----------


## *Fatima*

r u good in cooking or ur joking n wot did u cook

----------


## kamrandemon

janab london main hum aik chef rakhna afford naheen kar suktay for your information. infact ham to pakistan main bhe chef naheen rakh suktay so have to cook by our self

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:  yeh tu sahi kaha app ne

----------


## *Fatima*

oh tu tell ur wife tu cook

----------


## kamrandemon

wife?
mujhay bhee bata dooo yar yeah meri wife kahan par hay
mujhay bhee to pata challay wife kaaa

----------


## Pwincess

I was in kitchen...helping maa :ang9:

----------


## Ash

how sweet

----------


## *Fatima*

> I was in kitchen...helping maa :ang9:


looooooooooooooolllllllzzzzzzzzz he is asking about his wife not u :bg: 
our u want marry him :P

----------


## kamrandemon

sirf sweeet kehnay say kaam naheen challay gaaa
tum bhee kabhi kabhi kitchen ka hangami dooora ka liya karooo achaa rahay gaaa

----------


## Ash

haan main b kitchen main thi thori dair pehlay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pwincess

:bg: i was in a sweet mood today

----------


## Ash

ufff itna sweet kiyoon ho rahay hain sab ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## kamrandemon

kitchen main hona aur hosuehold kaam karnay main difference hota hay shayed

----------


## *Fatima*

wow ash wot did u cook im hungry yaar

----------


## Ash

oh well abi main bachi hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

> wow ash wot did u cook im hungry yaar


mujhay kuch nai atta cook karna :$

----------


## *Fatima*

> kitchen main hona aur hosuehold kaam karnay main difference hota hay shayed


nahi hota hai wo tu woman ka kaam hota

----------


## kamrandemon

ic

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Mon Apr 10, 2006 1:02 am
> 
> wow ash wot did u cook im hungry yaar
> 
> 
> mujhay kuch nai atta cook karna :$


phire kya kar rahi thi kitchen mein :x im hungry   :Frown:

----------


## kamrandemon

i think she was in the kitchen to get some foood not to cook some foood

----------


## Ash

haan kamran ne sahi kaha fatima  :Big Grin:

----------


## kamrandemon

shukar hay ash sach accept kar laytee hay

----------


## *Fatima*

> haan kamran ne sahi kaha fatima


ash kahi kamran app log ke saat reh ta hai  :ang9:

----------


## khawab

i woz watchin movie

----------


## Ash

was on the fone

----------


## Pwincess

havin dinner

----------


## khawab

havin lunch

----------


## Ash

kitchen main thi

----------


## waffa

naat  sun raha tha ........... aur tea pi raha tha

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Partyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Ash

namaz parh rahi thi!

----------


## *Fatima*

i was in my frends house

----------


## Ash

tv deekh rahi thi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin tv

----------


## Ash

was lukin 4 my jeans!

----------


## *Fatima*

i was plying

----------


## Omar

out with friendz

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

was just lukin at the watch its 3:00am :O

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

main khaana bana rahi thi

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi

----------


## Kainaat

watching Sheesay ka mahal

----------


## Pwincess

watchin Southpark

----------


## Muzna

i made brownies

----------


## niceguy

omg brownies!!im hungry now!

i was talking to a friend on the phone

----------


## Kainaat

chat

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmmm Tv dekh raha tha

----------


## *Fatima*

i was plying

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

ps2 khel raha tha

----------


## KOHINOOR

[highlight=black:4cb20b3898]*Chat*[/highlight:4cb20b3898]

----------


## Qambar

Meray friend ki mother ki death ho gyi thi wahan gya tha 
She was so nice lady .. Allah unko janat main jegah ata fermain (amin)

----------


## KOHINOOR

!!! Inna Lillah He Wa Inna Elaihe Rajeon !!!

----------


## Qambar

Ok Thanx Jamil bro.

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

ohh said to hear that
Allah unhay janat ul firdos ma jaga da


ma asusual watchin TV

----------


## palwasha

ameen allah miya unko jannat main jaga deyyy 

hmmm as usual sleepin

----------


## hunteralone

i was watching movie

----------


## Ash

waz talkin 2 my bhabiz on msn!

----------


## niceguy

was making lunch

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmmmm songs download kar raha tha

----------


## palwasha

hmmmmmmmm was  on msn

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

khana kha raha tha

----------


## Muzna

i was taking tea

----------


## Bluehacks

I had just posted...Being cyrus dvd rip movie in download movie section

please check it!

----------


## Pwincess

shoppin

----------


## khawab

ghar ka kaam kar rahi thi DT par aane se pehle :S

----------


## Ash

digest parh rahi thi!

----------


## Moona

hmm i waz revising for ma examzz .. :Smile:  ..
got em aftr holidayzz so ..

----------


## Ash

awww, Best of luck then!

----------


## Moona

ehh hihi thnxx sis  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Moona

eeh ab thnxx k baad kia kahte hain ... lol :? :S

----------


## niceguy

studying

----------


## Kainaat

dinner

----------


## Moona

hmmmmmm .... acha  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

fone per thi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

was talking to ash

----------


## asian-kuri

i was praqying coz i jusr got home from sum1s house from a Mehfil thing, it was soooo tiring

----------


## Bluehacks

i just checked my loads of PM lol

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

HMMMM 
Watchin Cartoons

----------


## Ash

kuch nai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmm kuch nahi bus bored

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Watchin Home Alone 3

----------


## Ash

nice movie  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was shopping

----------


## Ash

main tv deekh rahi thi

----------


## niceguy

studying

----------


## Ash

movie deekh rahi thi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

was havin dinner

----------


## Ash

namaz parh rahi thi maghrib ki!

----------


## KOHINOOR

> namaz parh rahi thi maghrib ki!


 :mash; 

BTW Yeh Konsi Maghrib Ki Nimaz Hai Jo " 08:03 "  Iss Waqat Pari Jati Hai  :bg:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Sleepin

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Mon 17 Apr, 8:03 am
> 
> namaz parh rahi thi maghrib ki!
> 
> 
>  :mash; 
> 
> BTW Yeh Konsi Maghrib Ki Nimaz Hai Jo " 08:03 "  Iss Waqat Pari Jati Hai  :bg:


hahaha jamil bhai good1..well waisay yeh baat ot hai 8 bajay konsi maghrib ki namaz..woh to kitnay ghantay pehlay ho jaati hai :P...anwyas yaar namaz keh baaaray mein no maza so anyways..acha ash zara meray lye dua kerna ...

----------


## sexc_mundi

hmmm jux cum 4rm mai uni

----------


## Ash

chaye bana rahi thi!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

studyin

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main class mein thi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

me sleepin

----------


## Ash

main so kar utthi hoon

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

playstation khel raha tha

----------


## Muzna

me khana kha rahi thi

----------


## Ash

main bhabi se fone per baat

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main...bus mein bethi thi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mein kuch khaas nahi bus..kisi per ghusa a raha hai bohat dinoo se

----------


## Ash

kis per ? ^o)

hmm.. well main game section main thi aur wahan post kar rahi thi!

----------


## Omar

i was talking on cell and ofcourse watching the fixed match

----------


## manni9

kahin tum nay hi tou fix nahi keraya dude  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

no no i dont have enough money for that if i have then i will buy another car so i dont fix that

----------


## manni9

:Big Grin:  lol
main tou joke ker raha tha yaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

ufffffff im very tired today

----------


## Omar

> lol
> main tou joke ker raha tha yaar


well menay kon sa serious liya

----------


## waffa

just watching tv

----------


## Pwincess

^same here

----------


## Ash

^same here

----------


## Miss_Sweet

not same  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i am in college! :bg:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

was talking to my friend on the phone

----------


## Qambar

hmmmmm 
I was sleeping  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

i was downloading some songs.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was studying  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi

----------


## *Fatima*

kaam kar rahi thi

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

i was at a party  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

wow.. mazay

main kuch b nai :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main kuch nahi...college mein...abhi exam hone  wala hai adhe ghante baad!!  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

I WAS ALSO FREE !!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

I was taking breakfast in the office, b4 coming here  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was expecting some1's PM

----------


## palwasha

hmmm uni sey ai thi

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kya sona sona laga rakha hai har thread main  :P 

main khana bana rahi thi

----------


## Ash

shayed main neend main hoon abi isi liye  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

hmmm pmzz parh rahi thi dosrey forumzzz k

----------


## Kainaat

walking

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

playing with ash

----------


## Ash

namaz parh rahi thi

----------


## *Fatima*

I was shopping

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Wow ! Kya khareeda ?

I was reading

----------


## shattered_anqel

*cleaning my room / dancing around.*

----------


## KOHINOOR

Chat    :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

bus udaas betha thaa

----------


## TISHA

y kya hua

----------


## Qambar

kuchh nahin 
Udaas tha aur kia

----------


## TISHA

i am not asking u

----------


## Qambar

main bhi aap ko nahin bata raha

----------


## TISHA

k

----------


## KOHINOOR

so raha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

cheese sandwich kha rahi thi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Mom sa baat kar raha tha¨Pak

----------


## Ash

wow, aur main khala se  :Big Grin:

----------


## niceguy

Partying :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

cool..

reading

----------


## Ash

bartan dho rahi thi lol

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm F1 race dekh raha thaa

----------


## palwasha

uni mian hooo parah rahi thi  :Frown:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Computer Ki Instalation Ker Raha Tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

assignment kar rahi thi..

----------


## niceguy

Watching Prison Break

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleepin

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleepin

----------


## aman007

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrererererererere jaane bhi do yaaro

----------


## aman007

neend aa rahi hai muze need aa rahi hai

----------


## *Fatima*

lol

I watch TV

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

watching tv

----------


## *Fatima*

han our kya karo ya tv nahi tu eating out nahi tu internet

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mera bhi yahi haal hai   :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

app ke pass kouch new idea hai coz i bore to do same thing every day

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Books padho..Main bohot padhti hoon..meri hobby hai  reading..Us se timepass bhi hota hai aur nayi cheezein seekhne ko milti hai

----------


## Ash

rite..  :Smile: 

i was in my room..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

so rahi thi kya , as usual  :P

----------


## Ash

nai bus aisay hi... not feeling well 2day.. so just aisay hi..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

oh..what happened? :duno;

----------


## Ash

allergies, mosam change ho raha hai na tu isi liye bus..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

oh..take care   :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Books padho..Main bohot padhti hoon..meri hobby hai  reading..Us se timepass bhi hota hai aur nayi cheezein seekhne ko milti hai


nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii books nahi isi liye app chasma lag gaya hai :bg:

----------


## niceguy

Watching Prison Break again :P

----------


## Ash

tv deekh rahi thi!

----------


## murali614

Good timepass

----------


## Ash

yup

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nuffin :dyawn:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Chat  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

internet surf ker aha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main class mein thi

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Lunch Ker Raha Tha

----------


## palwasha

em in mai unii

----------


## Qambar

main tou idher hi tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

ap farig insann

----------


## palwasha

ap farig insann

----------


## Qambar

bas kabhi kabhi farigh bhi hona perta hai
Agar aisa na kia jai tou life is bore bore  :Big Grin:

----------


## palwasha

yepp sahi kaha apneyy

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

drinkin coffee

----------


## palwasha

eatin chipzzzz yummy

----------


## Ash

friend se baat

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

talking to my friend

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

party ki tayyari kar rahi thi

----------


## niceguy

^ lucky u  :Smile:   I was watching tv

----------


## *Fatima*

I was watching tv

----------


## Ash

koon se party simi ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> koon se party simi ?


hai ek special party  :P

----------


## Ash

ahem mujhay b bataoo na  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i was takin shower..

----------


## murali614

party mein invite nahin karoge kya ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was...sleepin :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Naha Raha Tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## SHIRENE

I was watching the News on TV

----------


## Roshni

I was at Denny's with my cousins :ye;

----------


## waffa

wid my frends

----------


## *Fatima*

Watching tv

----------


## Kainaat

dawat par gayi thi

----------


## palwasha

was studin coz kal me ka paper hai

----------


## Ash

i waz on the fone

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

accha , talking to whom ??  :wink:

----------


## Ash

bhabi se,

aur abi khala se pak main..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Oh..mujhe laga :s

----------


## Ash

kia laga ? :whistle;

:P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

ki tum jiska intazaar roz karti ho, us se baat kar rahi thi :P

----------


## Ash

ohh :$ tum b na :blush:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

sharmaa kyon rahi ho  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

avaien :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

I was eating

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

what were u eating? sharam nahi aati, akele khaati ho .. humare saath bhi share karo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol kisa karon i was eating at home waraq enab

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

woh tumhara sallu hai na, avatar jo haath baar baar aage kar raha hai..uske haath pe rakh do ..:P

----------


## *Fatima*

> woh tumhara sallu hai na, avatar jo haath baar baar aage kar raha hai..uske haath pe rakh do ..:P


lolz wo kiya sallu ke pyare haatoon se eat kar rahithi ye waraq enab

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

> 


lolz kiya howa

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch nahi :P

----------


## *Fatima*

hmmmmmm kaho khana dek kar maza agaya

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

> :bg:


nani ke mouth mey pani ara ha hai  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:

----------


## Ash

main kitchen main thi

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> main kitchen main thi


kya banaya ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

banaya kuch nai, safaye kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

oh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was...juz..wonderin :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

i was free :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

So gud 4 u :P

----------


## KOHINOOR

:P

----------


## KOHINOOR

Lunch ker k aa raha hoon :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maaaaaaaaaain...mujhe yaad nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:dyawn:  so rahi thi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleepin

----------


## Ash

main mall per gaye howi thi.. kuch shopping karnay

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

i was sad..

----------


## Ash

whhhhhhyyyyyy???

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

aaj mera din bohot kharab hai  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

kuch bataoo bhi :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Frown:

----------


## Ash

awww :hug;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:hug;

 :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. mere friend online hai us se baat kar rahi hoon abi.. aur tum ?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

main kamre ka darwaza lock kar ke baithi hoon   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

oh woh kiyoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> oh woh kiyoon


ab tak pata nahi chala tumko  :P 

jhagda kiya maine  :rnop:

----------


## Ash

kis ke saath jhagra ? :s i mean ghar main bhi kisi ke saath kia kiya ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> kis ke saath jhagra ? :s i mean ghar main bhi kisi ke saath kia kiya ?


  :Frown:  Uff, to main wahi to keh rahi thi "yahaan par bhi kuch accha nahi chal raha hai" ka matlab hai ki maine mere unse jhagda kiya ..

Ab samajh gayi  :P

----------


## Ash

uffff un se b jhagra  :Embarrassment:  larki had ho tum bhi.. un ko tu sorry bol do :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> uffff un se b jhagra  larki had ho tum bhi.. un ko tu sorry bol do :s


nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

mujhe ghussa aaya haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

main sorry nahi boloongiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Ash

boloooooo giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, jaldddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sorrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy karooooooooooo apnay unnnnnnnnnnn seeeeeeeee

shabash :hug;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> boloooooo giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, jaldddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sorrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy karooooooooooo apnay unnnnnnnnnnn seeeeeeeee
> 
> shabash :hug;


 :Frown: 

nahi..

----------


## Ash

haan na yara, is tarha un ko b hurt kar rahi ho aur apnay app ko bhi.. kia faida ?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> haan na yara, is tarha un ko b hurt kar rahi ho aur apnay app ko bhi.. kia faida ?


:s

yeh baat bhi theek hai..

par zara nakhre karoongi..mazaa aata hai  :wink: 

By the way, ye 11 guests kaun hai is thread par jo apna converstion padh rahe hain? :blee;

----------


## Ash

Allah janay.. main ne b abi deekha ab 15 guest ho gaye hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

ok..bye ash...main ab jaoongi ..to patch up  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

awww sure  :Smile:  gud luck

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

thanks... mujhe unka phone aa raha hai doosre kamre se..  :Big Grin: 

bye..kal milenge

----------


## Ash

sure.. bye

----------


## KOHINOOR

So Raha Tha  :dyawn:

----------


## waffa

main mom ki dant kha raha tha

----------


## Roshni

I was making Tea for myself.

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main MSN Per Chat Ker Raha Tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> main mom ki dant kha raha tha


:rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin: 

main so kar utthi hoon :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> main so kar utthi hoon :s


As usual  :P 

main party main gayi thi.. :ye;

----------


## Ash

party per app bhi As usual :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Ghar Sai Office Aaya Hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bus mein thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Bath ma :P

----------


## Ash

main friend se baat

----------


## palwasha

was out wit mai frndzzz

----------


## Ash

kool

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Wed May 03, 2006 9:54 am
> 
> main mom ki dant kha raha tha
> 
> 
> :rolling; :rolling;


not so funny ............ :whistle; 

aap ko nahe  parhti kya  :duno;

----------


## Ash

safaiyan kar rahi thi :x

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Wed May 03, 2006 6:39 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by waffa @ Wed May 03, 2006 9:54 am
> 
> ...


parhti thi..ab nahi   :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Thu May 04, 2006 10:03 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by simi @ Wed May 03, 2006 6:39 pm
> 
> ...



 thi kya mutlib.............???

 ok    lakin meri dant say  bach kay rehna ............ :whistle;

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nimaz Par Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

main nimaz parh raha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

office work  :Smile:

----------


## Moona

hmmm me had a break ...lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

mera nail toot gaya hai, aur mujhay rona aa raha hai us ko deekh deekh kar :'(

ouch its hurt ufff  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kisnay kaha thaa baray baray nails rekho churail:P

----------


## Ash

tum ko kia :@  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i just care na yaar ashu tum bhi na bus

----------


## Ash

i know, per i m sad :s

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

aww be happy then acha.

----------


## ftvfatboy

i am just having my tea!!

----------


## Moona

talkin bout pk ..wid ma sis n mum.. :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

So Raha Tha  :dyawn:

----------


## cooldragon

kissing my gf ...n nnnnn .................

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nothin much

----------


## palwasha

was out

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

taking photos  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

chatting wid my friends

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

having lunch

----------


## waffa

tanha kay saath  walking kar raha tha

----------


## KOHINOOR

MSN Per Chat  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> kuch b nai


jhooooooooooot..tum so rahi thi  :P

----------


## Ash

lol haan :$ 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> lol haan :$



:rolling; pakad liya na  :wink:

----------


## Ash

yaar itni subha banda aur kia karay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> yaar itni subha banda aur kia karay


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main nastha kar rahi thi.. its 12.6 pm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

12 pm ko nashta nahi lunch hota hai :P

----------


## waffa

cartoon dekh raha tha

----------


## Moona

a waZ eatin ...

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> a waZ eatin ...


what ??   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> 12 pm ko nashta nahi lunch hota hai :P


mera b/fast time hai.. 4 per lunch raat 10 per dinner  :ang9:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Wed May 10, 2006 12:08 am
> 
> 12 pm ko nashta nahi lunch hota hai :P
> 
> 
> mera b/fast time hai.. 4 per lunch raat 10 per dinner  :ang9:


lekin it is not good to have breakfast so late :s

----------


## Moona

haaaaaaaaaaaaW abhi to simi ji maine aa ke likha tha n aap ne aake pooch bhi liya ..
yahan ke bache bohat hi teiz hain yaaro...
aik sec mein itaaa kuch ho jata hai ke......uwoo jk
neway dinner naa  :Big Grin: 

naiii ash ...yeh to bohat hi jaldii hai thoda aur late kar lo naa.. :Big Grin:  ....joke naa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

lolz.. i know simi per jab dil karay ga tabhi khaoon gi na :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> lolz.. i know simi per jab dil karay ga tabhi khaoon gi na :s


ok .. :s

----------


## Ash

lol..  :Big Grin:  tum bataoo kab tak b/fast karna chaye :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

9 baje tak ..kehte hain ki breakfast is the most important meal of the day aut use skip nahi karna chahiye

----------


## Ash

hmm.. haan.. ab se koshish karoon gi  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Smile:   :hug1:

----------


## Ash

:giveflower;

----------


## Moona

uWoo-hO-hO..yeh kai ho raha hai meri behnoo.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lo aapke liye bhi moona behen :giveflower;

----------


## waffa

wahan kitna piya rmain masha ALLAH humari DT family main kisi ki nazar na  lagay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Moona

haha cheerZZ ... :Big Grin: ..
mere paas hain nahin warnaa ap ko bhi zaroor deti ..lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

ji aap nai kah dya sumjo mil gay

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

ahan  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

ab aap ahan kiun kar rahe ho ???

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

gussa kyon hote ho..bas aise hi ahan kar rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

SO RAHA THA  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

i was eating.

----------


## DonWit

chat kar raha tha

----------


## waffa

bath kar raha tha

----------


## DonWit

so raha tha...

----------


## symone

i was eatin an apple  :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

sleeping

----------


## Roshni

i was trying to sleep all night, but couldn't. Alas.

----------


## Ash

achi baat hai roshni..

aur main tu so rahi thi.. ufff :zzz;

----------


## *Fatima*

i was working

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

crying  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

smoking

----------


## KOHINOOR

> smoking


  :Embarrassment:   :rnop:  :rnop:  :rnop:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lolz was just kidding ma

----------


## *Fatima*

I was watching tv

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

talking to my friend

----------


## Ash

kitchen ka kaam kar rahi thi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ash yar kia hua ?

----------


## Ash

nothing

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

uff msn per baat ekr ulu..acha udher jaana nahi hia kia??

----------


## Ash

tum se matlab ?

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

weird ?

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

:Frown:

----------


## Ash

stop this nonsense please.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

u think its getting funny ??

----------


## Ash

main ne kab kaha ?

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nahi it is getting really childish now ok..just check ur stupid Pm ..

----------


## Ash

i m leaving.. bye

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hua kia hai waisay ?

----------


## waffa

break fast

----------


## *Fatima*

I was working

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was watchin tv  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kisi ka wait :x

----------


## *Fatima*

I was eating

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kitna khati ho?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i was studyin

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

laundry  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:P

----------


## Ash

:$

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kya hua ashu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

to sharam kyon aa rahi hai tumko :P

----------


## Ash

cuz main ne kaha, ke main kuch b nai kar rahi thi.. agay se app ne mocking ki na.. isi liye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

I was watching TerePehloo Mein

----------


## *Fatima*

i was sleeping

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> i was sleeping


jab dekho soti ho..ya sone jaati rehti ho  :P  :P

----------


## *Fatima*

tu kiya karon

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

DT pe aao :P

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz tu were am i now

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:s

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz kiya houa nani

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kuch nahi :P

----------


## *Fatima*

ok

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

not ok :P

----------


## *Fatima*

aji ok

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

not ok  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

not okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## waffa

kuch acha kaam kar raha tha      :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> kuch acha kaam kar raha tha


woh kya?  :ye; 


I had gone for a walk in the sun

----------


## Hina87

i was chatting with my cousin in pakistan

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was outside in the rain :P

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

studyin

----------


## Ash

main kuch b nai, ajj tu itni jaldi utth gaye.. 7 bajay ke utthi howi hoon :@

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

was in the kitchen

----------


## Hina87

nashta kari thi

----------


## akki449

khel raha tha

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolzz. akki your avatar is funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. kuch b nai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

tumhari wait khatam ho gayi kya :wink;

----------


## Ash

nai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> nai


  :Embarrassment:   abhi tak wait kar rahi ho ? main hoti tumhari jagah to 

 :blee;  :bham;  :combat;   :kombat;

----------


## Ash

lolzzz its okay na

ab tu aadat se hai mujh ko aisay jeenaya mainnnnnnnnnnn :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

hmmmmmmmmmm........bohot patience hain tum mein .. acchi baat hai.. 

main zara patience ke department main weak hoon  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

meray saath b aisay hi hai, per sumtime chalta hai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

accha ji  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

haan ji :$

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

arre , sharam kyon aa rahi hai tumko :P

acchi baat hai..tum ko to khush hona chahiye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hum khush hi khush hain :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling



----------


## Ash

awww  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

nothing

----------


## Omar

weping for my loss

----------


## Hina87

i was being bored   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

tv deekh rahi thi

----------


## RAHEN

meditation

----------


## Ash

ganay sun rahi thi

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat sun Raha Tha "AAQA KA MILAD AAYA"

----------


## *Fatima*

I was eating

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2 :ye;

----------


## waffa

mom say baatain kar raha tha    :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> main dt per posts


to yeh kya dt nahi hai  :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:rolling;
to tumko kya laga tum hawaii main ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

miss mazaya :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol main eik joke parh rahi thi yeh wala:

Aaj vo humse jannat mein takra gaye
Aaj vo humse jannat mein takra gaye
Aur humare dil se awaaz nikalii....
Fittay Mooh...Tusin Ethe vii aa gaye !!!


:rolling;

:rolling;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

One more  :Big Grin: 

Jis mehfil mein hum khade ho jaaye
waha Hritik bhi jhukta hai
Kaho Na Pyaar Hai
Kya mooh dukhta hai



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:rolling; lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

humne usko dekha
uske baap ne humko peeta
tan ki shakti, man ki shakti,
bournvita :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

LOLZ

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

hum hai yahaan , tum ho wahaan

hum hain yahaan , tum ho wahaan

Lifeboy hai jahaan , tandoorusti hai wahaa :bg: :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aho  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  lolzzzz

Pyar mein kisine Dhoka to kisine kasam khayi hai
	Hum wo majnoo hai jisne sirf laat khayi hai

:rolling;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Arz kiya hai!!!...Itne kamjor hue teri judai se...Gaur farmaiye...Itne kamjor hue teri judai se... Ki chinti bhi ab kheech le jaati hai charpai se....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OMG :rolling; hahahahahahahahahahhahahahaaha

----------


## *Fatima*

i was busy coz there was party in our home

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kaunsi party  betaaaaaaaaaa ????

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

to tum bhi jao na :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Embarrassment:   sachi ??  wow ! kaunsi party ??

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

wow .. canada kab ja rahi ho ??

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

enjoy yourself !  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

had gone out with him  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

accha, tv dekh rahi thi aur kisike khayaalon main khoyi thi, right  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

jooooooooooooooootttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

bath lay raha tha ....... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was swimming :bg:

----------


## Hina87

chahi peeri thi

----------


## waffa

wht......???


main  dreamz dekh raha tha

----------


## palwasha

mian bath ley rahi thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was bartan doing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## palwasha

i was sleepin

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

stage drama dekh raha tha

----------


## waffa

watching movie  mouse hunt   :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Nahi Ker Raha Tha  :hug1:

----------


## Kainaat

driving  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me was walkin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## palwasha

me was havin n ice cream

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was printing somethin

----------


## palwasha

hmmm iwas sleepin

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was studiyin

----------


## Hina87

drinkin tea of course  :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was workin wid my website

----------


## palwasha

i was cryin

----------


## Hina87

aww dun cry  :givefl;

----------


## akki449

main train main baitha tha

----------


## waffa

dinner kar raha tha mom kay saath   :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleeping

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was talkin wid my friendz

----------


## Moona

hmm a waZ doin ma eXam.....

----------


## KOHINOOR

I WAS FREE  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was playing

----------


## Moona

a was sittin ..n lisenin 2 muzik..

----------


## RAHEN

i waz making biryani. 
moona how waz ur paper

----------


## Roshni

i was sleeping.

----------


## Hina87

eating breakfast

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin tv

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Main Madeenay Chala"  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmmm interview dekh raha tha koi new singer aaya hai uska

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was eatin...

----------


## waffa

khawaboOn ki dunya main

----------


## Roshni

i was organizing my closet.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was watchin a "shaadi movie"  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

I WAS WATCHING GANGSTER

----------


## Hina87

i was drinking tea

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe bhi doooooooo :P

i was takin a shower

----------


## Hina87

lol..idher aana paray ga

----------


## Miss_Sweet

naaah...phir rehne do :P

----------


## waffa

main kuch soch raha tha

----------


## Omar

I was coming from Multan to Lahore just 1 hour b4 coming here

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm watchin ZEE cine awards

----------


## Hina87

watching the news

----------


## KOHINOOR

So Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> I was coming from Multan to Lahore just 1 hour b4 coming here



Oh kooool  :Big Grin:  aap multan gae the :P wahan ka mausam kaisa hai??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was sittin in da bus  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm Gupshup with frnds

----------


## unexpected

i was fighting

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Chal Nabi De Dar Te"

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm watchin Henry skills on MTV

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was chatiiiiiing :P

----------


## Omar

> Originally Posted by Dream boy @ Mon May 29, 2006 7:47 pm
> 
> I was coming from Multan to Lahore just 1 hour b4 coming here
> 
> 
> 
> Oh kooool  aap multan gae the :P wahan ka mausam kaisa hai??


yes i m still in multan and yahann subh ko garmee the or ab Dust storm ke sath Weather kuch acha hua hey

kya app yahan see taluk rakhteen hein  :Embarrassment:

----------


## waffa

breakfast kar raha tha

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

breakfast ho raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue May 30, 2006 9:39 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dream boy @ Mon May 29, 2006 7:47 pm
> 
> ...


Ji haan main multan ki hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching football match...Norway VS Spain  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

main to naha raha tha.

----------


## Omar

> Originally Posted by Dream boy @ Tue May 30, 2006 8:46 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue May 30, 2006 9:39 am
> 
> ...




OMG Yeh to bauhaat boring hey or yahaan k log to bus na poochoo :x

----------


## waqar ahmad

Main So Raha Tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Wed May 31, 2006 8:58 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dream boy @ Tue May 30, 2006 8:46 pm
> 
> ...



LoL  :Embarrassment:  

How mean :x 


Sab eik jaise nahi hote..aagr eik do bure ho to iska yeh matlab nahi ke POORA MULTAN hi bura hai :evil:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main teacher se baat kar rahi thi :ang9:

----------


## waffa

wid my mom cooking kar  raha tha

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Naat Sun Raha Tha "Main Sadqay Ya Rasool Allah"

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

tyra banks show dekh raha tha

----------


## waffa

dinnar kar raha tha

----------


## unexpected

DRINKING PEPSI

----------


## palwasha

hmmmmm was takin bath

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Checkin mail...

----------


## DonWit

kuch nahi..bas tv dekh raha tha...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jhoooooooot  :Stick Out Tongue:  aap mujhse chating kar rahe the ullu :P

----------


## DonWit

mein usse pehle ki baat kar raha tha... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh ok :P phir thik hai :bg:

----------


## DonWit

yesss

----------


## waffa

shawar lay raha tha

----------


## DonWit

game khel raha tha...

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Sleepin

----------


## waffa

main market  pai tha,,,,,,,

----------


## unexpected

WATCHING TV

----------


## DonWit

chat kar raha hun????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was chattin and downloadin songs

----------


## DonWit

usse pehle bhi mein chattin kar raha tha...

----------


## Omar

i was out on the car

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm bahir ghoom raha tha

----------


## Hina87

main faluda khari thi   :Smile:

----------


## waffa

so raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was watching TV

----------


## Hina87

i was cleaning my hamster P Nut's cage  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

i waz walking

----------


## KOHINOOR

I WAS FREE  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was drinkin milk shake :bg:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

i was doing nothing :P

----------


## DonWit

doin nuthin....

----------


## Roshni

i was watching The Apprentice.

----------


## KOHINOOR

Office Work Main Busy Tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was studyiing

----------


## waffa

cartoon movie dekh raha tha

----------


## Hina87

i was printing my homework

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Aaqa Ka Meelad Aya"

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was doin breakfast

----------


## Moona

main chal rahi thi ...

----------


## nazims

can you please tell us :Khushi woh kaun si baat thi" ?

----------


## nazims

The Death of Bush

----------


## nazims

YAAR KSIS NE SUCH NAHEEN KAHA...... SABHON KE PAAS KOI NA KOI EXCUSE HAI... LEKIN MEIN SUCH KAHOON GAA..... MEIN FLIRT KAR RAHA THAA.

----------


## unexpected

watching apprentice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was doing my homework....abhi finish nahi howi :rnop:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Aya Hai Bulawa Muje Darbar-e-Nabi Se"

----------


## Ash

i was watching tv

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bus mein thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

main post kar rahi thi :P

----------


## mytonse

I was taking Amoxycillin..What more ??

----------


## Ash

main kuch b nai

----------


## manni9

> main bus mein thi


main be bus tha  :bg:

----------


## Hina87

main tv dekri thi papa ka saath  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

I was  as usual taking medicine ..

----------


## unexpected

i was watching fanaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I AM and I WAS watching football match...Sweden VS Trinidad...

----------


## Ash

fone per baat khala se

----------


## Omar

I was just coming from Airport

----------


## Kainaat

chatting  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

friend ko us ke ghar drop kia

----------


## unexpected

watching tv  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

shoping wid family

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main match dekh rahi thi...

IRAN vs MEXICO ...

Mexico jeet gaya :x

----------


## Omar

i was wastching match of Angola vs Portugal i dont now who wins

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

portugal jeet gaya

1-0 is final score


ma shave karr raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wohooo portugal won  :Big Grin:  :P 

i was...sitting in the bus :bg:

----------


## DonWit

naashta...

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

talking to my friend

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hmmm doston ka saath tha

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## Kainaat

Office ka kaam  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

apna murder kar rahi thi  :bg:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

:O

i was watchinf Football

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin news

----------


## Miss_Sweet

watching football match

----------


## waffa

watching movie

----------


## Ash

tv deekh rahi thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

koi aur nahi milta :P sab tv dekh rahe the  :Big Grin:  lol

main newspaper parh rahi thi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mein ek bohat gehri soch mein dooba hua thaa

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> mein ek bohat gehri soch mein dooba hua thaa



lolz


kyun  abhi tuk DON nahi banay???? :P



Ma bath ma tha

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Nahi Free Tha  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

office ka kaam, abhi bhi kar rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

khala se fone per baat

----------


## Miss_Sweet

exams ke lie taayariii

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

watchin football

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Chal Nabi De Dar Te"

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

just woke up

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

walk kar raha tha

----------


## KOHINOOR

News Paper Par Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kya news hain???

----------


## unexpected

watching tv

----------


## KOHINOOR

Office k Kaam Main Busy Tha  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

study main tha ............

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was studyin

----------


## unexpected

namaz parh rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai..

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was having dinner ...yummy

----------


## waffa

me 2 dinner kar raha tha

----------


## Omar

me to short drive per tha

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai.. lolz

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

sleeping

----------


## Ash

tv deekh rahi thi

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Main Madeenay Chala"

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

naashta

----------


## glimmering_candle

TUTION GAI THI!

----------


## unexpected

eating ice cream....yummy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

koool  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i was watching tv :bg:

----------


## unexpected

watching the scholar

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Lillestrøm gaya hua tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kool  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i was chatting

----------


## Ash

tv deekh rahi thi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

soo raha thaa

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was in class :bg:

----------


## KOHINOOR

lunch kar raha tha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was eating ice cream

----------


## unexpected

me 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

barish mein bheeg jaanay ko

----------


## unexpected

watching tv  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watching football

----------


## Miss_Sweet

chattin wid fiza :bg:

----------


## Omar

i was eating Pizza

----------


## Ash

namaz parh rahi thi

----------


## Hina87

giving my daddy savainya   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

awww

main bartan dho rahi thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

meray ghar bhi hbohat bartan hai dhonay walay :P (its a joke ager kisi ko samajh nahi aaaye):s

well i was shaleepinggg  :Smile:

----------


## glimmering_candle

thinkin' i should study now

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin  TV

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lunch

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was working on my website  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was eating ice creaaaam yummy :bg:

----------


## Ash

i was talkin 2 my bhabi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was having dinner

----------


## mytonse

i was having light breakfast ..with pepsi

----------


## Omar

i was having a Buger

----------


## Hina87

i was cleaning the bathroom and myself  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

walking wid my cozin

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was just doin nothin isiliye to idher aaaya na  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

so raha tha

----------


## unexpected

watching tv

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was watching foot ball

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was....nothing

----------


## Ash

fone per thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

walking wid my cozins

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

match dekh raha tha

France Vs Korea

Boooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn  nggggggggggg

----------


## Ash

so rahi thi :zzz;

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Aaqa Ka Meelad Aya"

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

sleeping

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

walk ho rahi thi

----------


## KOHINOOR

Iss Waqat Free Tha :bg:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

watching tv

----------


## unexpected

watching tv

----------


## Hina87

nashta   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Cat fight dekh rahi thi  :Big Grin:  lolzz

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was talking to my friend

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main namaz parh rahi thi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

> Cat fight dekh rahi thi  lolzz



lolzz

kahan

football dekh raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Humare ghar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

2 billio ki larai ho ghai thi  :Big Grin:  lolzz dat was funny :bg:

----------


## Ash

awww,  :Big Grin: 

main kuch b nai kar rahi thi

----------


## Hina87

watchin tv

----------


## Ash

^^ same here

----------


## Hina87

khana khari thi...daal chawal and bhindi  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Nahi Bas Free Tha :s

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

meiin bus bohat dooooor ki sochoonm ein dooba hua thaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

chewing gum ko chakia mar raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was.....thinking something

----------


## unexpected

i was doing nothing

----------


## glimmering_candle

ammmm 
recently i've draw a diagram og great microscop
n it's really dlicious ppl u cant imagine im so happy after this!
i'll post mah diagrams n shahkaar sooon
so keep waiting sweet ppl!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin tv

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was trying to do something rreally nice :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duno; tum kuch NICE bhi kar sakte ho?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

lol

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ji haaan naila ab batayo kai ker keh batayoon :P


i was having dinner PIZZZAAAAA :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kar ke dikhaO  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kuch b nai

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> kar ke dikhaO


kia keroon batayoo  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sar neeche taange uper karo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lolz yaar tum bhi na  :Smile: 
ok yaar ker leta hoon :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aise hi raho :rolling;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lolz ok  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kisi ka fone aya howa tha :$

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol ahem ahem  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kia ahem ahem ? gala kharab hai kia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oooooooooooooooooo ASH :wis;  :P  :P

----------


## Ash

jiiiii naila :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok ok lagi raho :bg:

----------


## Ash

haan na tum logoo ko kia :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol nahi yaar kuch nahi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

true humko kia  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe kuch nahi hai :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

tumko bus zara sa na masla hai .dun wry i will fix it  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe masla hai???

masla to tume hai ....ullu

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

o acha ..chalo kheir mujhe lerkiyon se waisay masla hota hai 
u r right  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

huh

----------


## mytonse

on the treaDMILL.THE EXTRAS SNT SEEM TO BUDGE A BIT !!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

football matc dekh raha tha

----------


## Hina87

i was finishing up the rest of my essay for eng class

----------


## akki449

so raha tha.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mein kuch khaas nahi ker rhaa thaa
was just fixing my sister friend's PC..mujhe kia sab ne apna nauker samjha hua hai :@  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolzzzzzzzzzzzz @ NOmi

ma sports news parh raha tha

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

:Smile: 

mein bus ab kuchnahi ker raha

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Pc sahi ho gaya

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

yup  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Kool!!I was just having a sandwhich...and Nescafe!!

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

? :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was...nothing

----------


## Omar

mein papur beel raha tha

----------


## mytonse

I was at my first phtoshop contract..

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin match
holland aur argentine ka

----------


## sneha

i was talkin on the phone

----------


## Hina87

kapra pa istari kari thi

----------


## Ash

main bhai se laraye  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

ALLAH ko yaad kar raha tha

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Naat Sun Raha Tha "Yeh Madeena Hai Yahan Aahista Chal"

----------


## Ash

i was watching tv

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was sleeping

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

i was searching for new mobile

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Lunch Ker Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

me 2

----------


## unexpected

i was watching tv

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main samosa kha rahi thi :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was smoking

----------


## ArmaaN

> main samosa kha rahi thi :P


muje kyu nei dya? :evil:

----------


## Moona

i was a waZ watching football...

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

me 2

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

washin the dishes ^_^

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nice...i have lots of em ..can u help :P

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

no..lol..i hav enough 2 do :P

----------


## sneha

I WAS SLEEPIN

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Thu Jun 22, 2006 2:25 pm
> 
> main samosa kha rahi thi :P
> 
> 
> muje kyu nei dya? :evil:


akaar le lo :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was watching tv

----------


## KOHINOOR

Tilawat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

i was cooking biryani  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main breakfast kar rahi thi

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

breakfast

----------


## unexpected

i was watching tv

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

eatin.. :P

----------


## unexpected

went to shopping mall  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

khana khari thi  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

I was racing out

----------


## Ash

main driving per thi

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kitnay banday maaray aaj :P

----------


## Ash

Allah maaf karay, koi b nai pagal :@

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lolz its so called A JOKE  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

oh acha

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ji haan  :Smile:

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

i was on the fone..

----------


## Ash

^^ same here lol

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Tilawat Sun Raha Tha "Surah Yaseen"  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

mein soyaa hoyaa thaaa  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Lunch Ker Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

UPGRADING MY  MESSENGER

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main nashta kar rahi thi

----------


## unexpected

watching tv

----------


## ArmaaN

me kisi se baat kar ra ta fone pe :wis;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

TUSEN FRYD gaya hua tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

koooooool  :Big Grin:  mera bhi dil karta hai wahan jane ko  :Frown:

----------


## unexpected

fighting :blee;

----------


## Omar

ohh woh kiss k saaath 

mujh ko bhee fisht karne ko dil kar raha hey

----------


## unexpected

ofcourse with my sis and bro
donoon her waqt mujhe marte rehte hain     :Frown:  
aaj mein ne bhi un donoon ko nahi chora  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

bauhaat ache shabbash baroon ka roob hona chahye

----------


## unexpected

mein sub se choti hoon :bg: 
my sis is 16
and my bro is 21
the third one is in pak agar wo hota tou ussey bhi nahi chorti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

oho cahlo koi baat nahin

I was just eating Pizza

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

i was doing the hoover......

----------


## sneha

i was watchin tv

----------


## waffa

morning walk

----------


## KOHINOOR

Breakfast ker raha tha  :Smile:

----------


## hvpatil

hi,
I was having lunch with my girl friend.So it was a fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

breakfast karne ka soch rahi thi but its lunch time now  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Lunch Ker Raha Tha :wink:

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

lunch..

----------


## sneha

sleepin

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kisi ka msn per wait

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Menoon Majboorian Te Doorian Ne Kha Lia"

----------


## unexpected

lunch

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i was sleeping

----------


## KOHINOOR

Lunch Ker Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

me 2

----------


## Qambar

main lunch ker raha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

me 2

----------


## BrEdRiN

I was thinking weather to join this forum or not  :ye;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lolz so u joined....well nice thinking bro.. :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

chatting with ma friend

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

biscuit kha raha thaaa

----------


## Kainaat

kaam kaam aur kaam  :Big Grin:

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

^ same man :P

----------


## Hina87

i was eating French toast   :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

French ??

I was having  a moroccan toast..Kidding..

Just hav chinese..I mean had  Fried rice for lunch...

try coke with chinese..ull luv that

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

i came frm tha shop..

----------


## Majid

dinner kar raha tha   :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

having dinner

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Breakfast ker Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

sleeping

----------


## unexpected

watching tv

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was playing games with my cousin

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Aya Hai Bulawa Muje Darbar-e-Nabi Sey"

----------


## unexpected

:blee;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was talkin wid my boss  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Eating Bhindi   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh jo maate pe lagate hain?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

lol..bhindi maate pa laga sakta hain???  :P 

i wasn't doin ne thing

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

watching tv

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

mobile ki setting kar raha th 3G ki

----------


## sneha

sleepin

----------


## KOHINOOR

Tilawat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

breakfast

----------


## KOHINOOR

Office Jane Ki Tiyari  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

sweet dreams dekh rahi thi lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

shopping

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin tv

----------


## waqar ahmad

Free Tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

chatting with my friend and bro

----------


## KOHINOOR

Office k kaam main busy Tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

rest kar raha tha on bed

----------


## waffa

rest kar raha tha on bed

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main kaam pe thi  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

kinda sorta doing my essay  :Big Grin:

----------


## paki_gurl

i was on the phone wid sneha

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

sleepin

----------


## waffa

breakfast kar raha tha

----------


## unexpected

watching tv

----------


## khawab

quran ki tilawat kar rahi thi

----------


## unexpected

mango kha rahi thi :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main shower le rahi thi

----------


## KOHINOOR

Kuch Bhi Nahi Bas Free Tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

aay haye tution se aai hoo abhi abhi!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main...kuch b nahi kar rahi thi

----------


## Moona

me painting kar rahi thi... :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

I was doing my job

----------


## Omar

mein paper beel raha tha

----------


## Hina87

just guess...

essay  :td:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha :Aya Hai Bulawa Muje"

----------


## waffa

bath

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

haiiiii subbah subbah got woken by a fne cal.. den cudnt sleep

so here i am  :Embarrassment:

----------


## unexpected

Watching Chup Chup Ke

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kitni movies dekhti ho tum..filmi girl :P

i was shoppingggg

----------


## khawab

i woz crying  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Embarrassment:   kiooooo :rnop: 

mujhe batao kis ne kuch kaha tumko i ll kill him or her :evil:

----------


## khawab

na poocho to behtar  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww whyyyyy main to pocho ghi zarooooor tum chahe na batao ....mera haq hai poochna...akhir tum meri beeeesht frnd and sis ho :hug1:

----------


## Endurer

kia howa fiza ^o)

mein yahan aney se pehle soch raha tha k last time khana kab khaya tha menen :s

----------


## khawab

lolzzz....kuch nahin hua adeel bhai bas aise hi mera frnd beemar hai to rona agaya mujhe coz main pak nahin ja sakti na  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

awww... Allah unhien shifa dein.. Ameen, sum ameen.  :Smile:  rotey nahi hien sis, app duwa kerien, InshAllah sab theek ho jaye ga na.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> lolzzz....kuch nahin hua adeel bhai bas aise hi mera frnd beemar hai to rona agaya mujhe coz main pak nahin ja sakti na


Awww i ll pray 4 him dnt worrrryyy :hug1:

----------


## Fairy

Aww....Allah unhein jald sehatiyab karein Aameen  :Smile:  Aap pareshan na hon ziyada :hug;

Aur mein yahan aaney se pehley dinner karahi thi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main yahan ane se pehle garmi mein sarrh rahi thi :s

----------


## Endurer

AC on ker lena tha sweety :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jo maine bus li thi us mein AC nahi tha... purani bus thi  :Stick Out Tongue:  

uff na hi windows khulti thi :s

----------


## Endurer

awww :s humid hogeya hoga phir tou :s ab to garmi nahi hai na?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi ab main ac laga ke bethi ho :P 

aur thanda thanda URGE phi rahi ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

AC kese lagate hien? :P

----------


## khawab

> awww... Allah unhien shifa dein.. Ameen, sum ameen.  rotey nahi hien sis, app duwa kerien, InshAllah sab theek ho jaye ga na.


thx..hmm Allah kare k woh jaldi theek ho jayein  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> AC kese lagate hien? :P


lagane ka matlab hai ke maine use ON kia hai :P

----------


## khawab

ok main ab chali 
match dekhne
byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :P

----------


## Endurer

akaile ker lia  :Embarrassment:  kissi ney help nahi ki apke?  :Embarrassment: 

:rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:  muujhe help ki zaroorat nahi  :P 

ok bye fizoooo

main khana kha kar ati ho  :Big Grin:  till den take caaaaare :bg:

----------


## charming_prince

i m doing nothing.......

----------


## Endurer

mein bhi khana kha kar aata hoon.. enjoy your meal sweeto.. take care everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

i was draging

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine to kha lia :bg:

----------


## Endurer

menen bhi kha lia.. :bg:

uff kal b chai li thi sirf.. or ajj b sara din kuch nahi khaya tha :s

ab me fresh :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

gud gud  :Stick Out Tongue: 

uhm very gud  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

ab bas chai a jaye to mera dinner complete ho jaye ga :bg:

----------


## Omar

kya kahaya mujh ko bhe bhook lagnay lage hey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ab sun kar mera bhi dil kar raha hai chae kooo :P

----------


## Endurer

menen chicken jalfrezi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ok mein ab chai le ker aya.. lagta hai ajj khud hi banane pare gi :s

BRB :wink:

----------


## mytonse

I was working on the Photoshop TUT..Extremly tiring..Yahh also a PIZZA !!

----------


## Omar

ahh mujh ko bhe send kero chicken Jalferezi
iwill made a pizza tommorw so i will send u that

----------


## Endurer

sure bro  :Smile: 

here it is:

----------


## Omar

ahh its delicious Masaley dar wah kiss ne y Bnaya

----------


## Endurer

menen khud :wink: { jhoot bol raha hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:  }

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aur aap keh rahe the keh aap jhoot nahi bolhte :P

----------


## Omar

ahaa theek

but i iwll made pizza myself u will definetly like that
Actually mein Pizza ajj hey bnata per Cheese is over soo InshaAllah Tommorw

----------


## Endurer

jhoot ka iqrar bhi dar hakekat aik sach hi hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzz acha as u wish :P  :P

----------


## Endurer

> lolzz acha as u wish :P  :P


menen konsi wish ker di :duno; :ang9:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ufff watevvvaaaaa

----------


## Omar

iss ney Wish kiya k yeh woh us Drama Chracter see milley

----------


## Endurer

mein to kabhi na milon :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main to hazaar baar milo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

haan woh bhee farigh hey or milney walee bhe Farigh

----------


## Endurer

sahee kaha :rolling; lol :rolling;

----------


## Omar

woh milney chaley gaye lagta hey

----------


## Endurer

abhi a kar batayen k woh kia kar rahe they yahan aney se pehle :wink:

----------


## mytonse

I was having my Dinner...

----------


## Endurer

what was the menu?

----------


## mytonse

Well broasted ..dnt mind i have alread packed it for u ..On the way i guess...

----------


## Endurer

Thanks but no thanks bro, I'm already stuffed. Perhaps we can save it for tomorrow's lunch.

so what else were you doing before coming here?

----------


## mytonse

I was on the tut bro..Having finished the tut i was relaxed..thought would uplaod it..I think i would like some serious debate over the TUTS side..if u r ready..Somewhere on MSN or YAhoo or GMAIL..Whatever..

Ofcourse i am still watching the news frm Mumbai closely..I am waiting.>Perhaps its better to postpond!!

Darn...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> haan woh bhee farigh hey or milney walee bhe Farigh


farigh hai?

waise b main to kisi aur se milna chahti hoon... :blush: not him....

woh to us se ziada ......acha hai :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main fone pe baat kar rahi thi kisi se

----------


## mytonse

I was on the tut bro..Having finished the tut i was relaxed..thought would uplaod it..I think i would like some serious debate over the TUTS side..if u r ready..Somewhere on MSN or YAhoo or GMAIL..Whatever.. 

Ofcourse i am still watching the news frm Mumbai closely..I am waiting.>Perhaps its better to postpond!! 

Darn...

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin football match

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera bhai bhi wohi dekh raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

Same here..though i am switching channels..!!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolzzz
kyun match to bahut exciting hua hai

----------


## mytonse

Sahi Badboy..Pur i hav to go to india in a week..the season there is terrorsiing me !

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolzzz
yeah 
sakht garmi ho gi wahan to...

----------


## mytonse

Garmi nahi dost..Mumbai is in havoc with rain ..

Flights ahv been cancelled or redirected!!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Wow
is ka mutlab hai Barsaat ka mausam start ho gaya hai

----------


## mytonse

Yes bro..Buri halat hai..Even the mobiles are not going thru !!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

lolzzzzzz
mobile woh kyun?

----------


## Omar

> Originally Posted by Dream boy @ Tue Jul 04, 2006 8:32 pm
> 
> haan woh bhee farigh hey or milney walee bhe Farigh
> 
> 
> farigh hai?
> 
> waise b main to kisi aur se milna chahti hoon... :blush: not him....
> 
> woh to us se ziada ......acha hai :P


yani k usse bhe zyada koi farigh mill gya Wow
Cool

----------


## unexpected

Sleeping

----------


## waffa

bath lay raha tha

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

watching TV

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothing special

----------


## Endurer

> nothing special


special kia hota hai  :Embarrassment: noo;

----------


## KOHINOOR

Aik Frnd Se MSN Per Chat Ho Rahi Thi :wink:

----------


## khawab

*woz praying namaz*

----------


## Omar

mein paper beel raha tha

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

watchin match between France and Portugal
its half time now

France is winning by 1-0

----------


## Hina87

listening to music  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Same ..I was watching the match... HINA..I think precisely this as the first time that u hav been to music than the ESSAY..

CHAW!!HAve FUn !!

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin:  

now that i have no more essays to do im bored  :Smile: 

i was watchin tv before coming here

----------


## mytonse

Ic ..When u have essays ur angry abt them..when u dnt ur bored..Stick t status rule!!

i WAS ON air !!

----------


## Hina87

:Big Grin:  im just wierd 

i was also eating dinner

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naar Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

lunch kar rahi thi

----------


## waffa

kuch nahe mom kay pass tha

----------


## Kainaat

kaam office ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main job pe thi

----------


## KOHINOOR

Offce Ka Kaam :wink:

----------


## unexpected

lunch kar rahi thi

----------


## Moona

were talking ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaam pe thi :dyawn:

----------


## unexpected

watching tv  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

listening to music  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## KOHINOOR

nothing

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

lwkin at the fone bill :S D

----------


## sneha

SLEEPIN

----------


## mytonse

Medications people !!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nuffin

----------


## waffa

park main walking  aur ..........:P

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

eatin

----------


## sneha

watchin tv

----------


## Kainaat

kuch nai

----------


## Roshni

i was talking to my Partner.

----------


## waffa

soo raha tha

----------


## mytonse

Medications again..ofcours elast mein pani bhi piya !!

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

news sun raha tha

----------


## khawab

kitchen mein kaam kar rahi thi

----------


## unexpected

watching tv

----------


## Fairy

Dinner bana rahi thi.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch b nahi

----------


## Omar

comingh from Police headquarters

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

talkin..

----------


## waffa

watching footbal final

----------


## shahsachin09

hi everyone

----------


## shahsachin09

hi everyone

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

breakfast kar raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same  :Big Grin:

----------


## sneha

nuffin

----------


## Hina87

trying to get into DT  :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## Dogar

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

mom kay pass  :Smile:

----------


## Mujtaba Naqvi

So Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Office k Kaam Main Buzy Tha  :Smile:

----------


## paki_gurl

nuffin

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## Mujtaba Naqvi

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## Riffat Mubarak

So Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

lunch kar rahi thi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Watchin TV  :Big Grin:

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

eatin icecream

----------


## Zeiniya

just came from the festival ....................................now here !

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sleepin

----------


## waffa

doc kay pass tha ......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio?

kya howa hai?

----------


## waffa

kuch nahe miss sweetO  

online ao gi tu bataO ga :P

----------


## unexpected

watching TV

----------


## SHAHBAZ AWAN

yahan aanay say pehaly main apni G/F say baat ker raha tha

----------


## SHAHBAZ AWAN

yaar ye dekhoo saab loooog new mercedes aye hai zaberdast unique hai na

----------


## Hina87

drinking tea and watching tv  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Same here  :Big Grin:  Us se pehley kitchen mein naashta banaya.

----------


## Dogar

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## Mujtaba Naqvi

same here bro  :Smile:

----------


## Riffat Mubarak

Main Bore Ho Raha Tha :s

----------


## unexpected

namaz parh rahi thi

----------


## KOHINOOR

Masha Allah  :Smile: 

Main Juma Ki Nimaz Per Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

^same ere

----------


## paki_gurl

eatin

----------


## Rija

taiyar hokar kitchen mai kaam karahi tih

----------


## mytonse

Rija,

Kitchen jaane ke liye bhi tayyar hine padta hai!!New attitude..

I was taking my medication as i was checking my schedules .

----------


## Fairy

I was shleeping!

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

i was watchin tele

----------


## paki_gurl

shoppin

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm :Smile: Had just given breakfast to my family :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

breakfast

----------


## waffa

supnpnOOn ki dunya main tha ....... :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Welcome back to the Real world then  :Big Grin: 

Good Morning bro  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Office K Kaam Main Bz Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

drinking pepsi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main nashta kar rahi thi

----------


## Fairy

Phone pe baatein karahi thi.

----------


## spotlesssoul

:Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Nimaz Per Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## paki_gurl

I was watching Tv

----------


## Hina87

messing wid my annoying parakeets  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zeiniya

was watching movie ..Monster in Law.. now here  :whistle;

----------


## unexpected

watching tv

----------


## waffa

rest..............

----------


## Hina87

samosa khari thi and chai peeri thi   :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## Miss_Sweet

watcin tv

----------


## waffa

same  like u sweetO   :Big Grin:  

watchin 1 of  fav moviez karam

----------


## Fairy

It's one of my favourites too  :Smile: 

I was sleeping.

----------


## paki_gurl

eatin

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

i was taking  bath

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was listenin to music

----------


## waffa

morning walk     :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

chattin

----------


## unexpected

chatting

----------


## paki_gurl

eatin breakfast

----------


## Endurer

phatte chak raha tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

Dad ke liye Breakfast bana rahi thi   :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Noting  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

breakfast kar raha tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> phatte chak raha tha



eew..phatte? u mean leaves?? unko chak rahe the? mazedaar hain kya phatte?  :P

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Wed Jul 19, 2006 8:45 pm
> 
> phatte chak raha tha 
> 
> 
> 
> eew..phatte? u mean leaves?? unko chak rahe the? mazedaar hain kya phatte?  :P


nahi ji pattey nahi pHatte :P iska exact meaning to mujeh b nahi pata :s per it's something like rock on :s

----------


## Hina87

downloading songs dat my daddy deleted  :rnop:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Thu Jul 20, 2006 4:26 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Wed Jul 19, 2006 8:45 pm
> 
> ...




aray bro kiss kay  phatte chak rahe the.........

main b  paa ji  yahe kaam kar da sa piya     :wink:

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Lunch Ker Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

lunch kar rahi thi

----------


## KOHINOOR

Asar Ki Nimaz Per Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## paki_gurl

sleepin

----------


## Hina87

nashta  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kuch b nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

watching TV  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

so raha tha  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Was reading Horal Stories:$

----------


## waffa

kisi kay ghar  guest bana hoa tha   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## paki_gurl

lol

i was watchin movie

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> kisi kay ghar  guest bana hoa tha



kis ke ghar? :P

----------


## Hina87

homework  :td:

----------


## RAHEN

morning walk

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm..doing breakfast

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Zohar Ki Nimaz Per Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

eatin pizza

----------


## Fairy

Tv dekh rahi thi.

----------


## unexpected

same here  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

Watching TV

----------


## Miss_Sweet

paratha kha rahi thi :bg:

----------


## Endurer

I was stumbling  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## Fairy

Stumbling ^o)

I was shleeeping! :bg:

----------


## unexpected

watching tv

----------


## Fairy

Khana kha rahi thi.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was sleeeeeeeeeeeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

i was eating breakfast

----------


## KOHINOOR

Office k kaam main bz tha  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Driving  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Doc ke paas thee  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Doc ke paas? kio ?

kya howa hai?



i was drinking coke :bg:

----------


## waffa

sooooooooooooooooo raha tha

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## KOHINOOR

Main Free Tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was....watchin tv

----------


## cinegeek

watching blue film

----------


## paki_gurl

eatin

----------


## akki449

main nahi batoonga

----------


## Omar

i was on the training

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

eatin

----------


## paki_gurl

watchin tv

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I was sleeping

----------


## unexpected

i was making a painting :bg:

----------


## paki_gurl

sleepin

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was talkin to mom

----------


## unexpected

i was waching TV

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was ...eating

----------


## unexpected

watching TV

----------


## gerbergerlo

looking for movies...

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha "Aaqa Ka Meelad Aya"

----------


## unexpected

Breakfast

----------


## paki_gurl

breakfast

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was watchin tv

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nashta kar rahi thi

----------


## charming_prince

eating a burger.....

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## paki_gurl

chttin

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...shopping

----------


## unexpected

shopping :P

----------


## Hina87

typing an essay

----------


## unexpected

breakfast

----------


## unexpected

breakfast

----------


## KOHINOOR

Bari Der k Baad Aik Song Sun Raha Tha "Dard Jab Had Se Guzrta Hai Tou Ga Lete Hain"

----------


## Mujtaba Naqvi

Nothing :s

----------


## KOHINOOR

Lunch Ker Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

So raha tha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 2 :bg:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nimaz Per Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

breakfast

----------


## KOHINOOR

Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main nashta kar rah ithi

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## khawab

main 36 china town dekh rahi thi..

----------


## KOHINOOR

Office work main bz tha  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

sleeping

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nothing :s

----------


## Omar

abhee to garmi ko bura bhal keh raha tha  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

chattin wid my cousin  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

enjoying rain

----------


## unexpected

shopping :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was watching tv

----------


## waffa

wid my  frends  masti kar raha tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was sleeping

----------


## Omar

i was eating Ic cream yummmmmmmy

----------


## Hina87

researching stuff for my debate on wednesday

----------


## KOHINOOR

ma Naat Sun Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was eating

----------


## KOHINOOR

Chat Ker Raha Tha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i was drinkin juice

----------


## KOHINOOR

Me Was Free :P

----------

